# The weekend!



## Damelottie

all.

What are you all doing this weekend? I wish it was out lovely lunch again

I'm chilling tonight with lottie <img src=http://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/432/432968wwi0anufp3.gif width=169 height=186 border=0>
glitter-graphics.com

Its snowing so we're def staying in.

Tomorrow I'm working and spending the evening with my nieces.  

Mmmm - chicken pie and mash for my tea in a minute 

Where are you all??


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ooh Emma I wish we had some snow- please send some to London, I love it!!!

I had a day off today but was busy from 0930 and just got it I had a  scan (endo now 5.8 mm so very pleased) , a bit of shoppping,and then hypnotherapy, and beautician.  I am shattered as it was a friends birthday last night and we went out for a lovely meal and cocktails.

Tomorrow I hope to have a quite day, but I have to go and find some helium balloons , collect a birthday cake in London Bridge, and get manicure and waxing in, clean the house + oven!!! as visitors on Sun-Tues as it is my donor's birthday on Sat so there are 8 of going for dinner on Sunday - the boys have gone away to a country hotel tonight.  And I have some work to do for work on Sat.

Have a good evening with Ms Lottie- have you heard from the young stalker?
L xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi Emma,

I'm having a quiet weekend, chilling out.

Maybe a little holiday shopping tomorrow - did I say I was going to Colorado soon !?! 

Just had a chinese from Tesco's - ok but not the real thing, couldn't be bothered to cook.
Its been snowing here today but not laid at all, just seen on the news that about 100 motorists needed rescuing due to the adverse weather not too far away so may be set to get worse.

JJ1 - never had hypnotherapy, not sure if I fancy it or not, do you have it for relaxation ?

Roo xx


----------



## kylecat

hey roo, Em, JJ1 - your weekend plans sound lovely! Can't believe it was a week ago that we all met up - this week has flown by! 

Roo - tesco's chinese meals are never as good as the real thing! There is a programme on tonight about tesco taking over shopping in america too. Apparently for every £8 spent in the UK, £1 of that is spent in Tesco - what a useless fact!!  

Em - sounds like you'll be having a cosy evening - pie and mash sounds so nice - I had salmon in a creamy sauce, buttered leeks, green beans and rice - it was TASTY! 

JJ1 - your weekend sounds busy - good luck with the helium balloons - I had to blow up 60 helium balloons last year for my schools leavers prom - took absolutely ages! A manicure sounds nice - do you know I've never been and had my nails done. I must go one day and treat myself. Hope the b'day meal goes well.

I don't have too many plans as I've been busy for the last two weekends so having a little rest. Getting hair cut tommorrow which will be nice - bit of pampering! 

Got paid yesterday so might treat myself to a couple of new things although gotta be careful as I'll be paying for my first IUI at the end of this month,

WE have no snow here - we never ever get snow in Southampton - too far south  

I hope the rest of you ladies have some nice plans for this weekend too - we must start thinking about our next meet up!

Love to you all Katiexx


----------



## Damelottie

JJ1 - FABULOUS news about the scan   . You featured in my dream last night. I was at my occy health and for some reason then had taken my FSH and it was 25. something. I was crying and wailing and the nurse was saying "but thats brilliant - we all thought how low it was"    . And thats def when you came into it - I think I was telling them to check with you because they didn't know anything   . The pampering sounds great  

Roo - hypno has literally saved my sanity on a number of occasions. I seem to respond really well to it. Oh Colorado sounds FAB. When do you go? I'm off to Disney in Florida with my nieces in April. Picked up my dollars today - very exciting    . Really want to try and shift a bit of weight if poss.   

Kyliecat - HELOOOOO! Come and share the tea of ya like  . Oooh, you should have a manicure and pedicure. They're lovely but quite addictive when you get going. I've just about given up on the waxing - just found it too painful. I used to actually bleed   

Snow has stopped!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Evening all  

Have good weekends everyone!

Emma pie and mash sounds yummy, think its something on toast or weetabix for me - I need to shop!  What have you got planned for the girls?  No snow here   had a little flurry for about 10mins earlier but nothing now.  I'd love to see it white over ..... so long as I could stay in the house with the heating up full blast  

Great news about the scan JJ1 - sounds like a busy weekend ahead for you.  Your today sounds like a lovely day.

Happy holiday shopping Roo!  Hoping I get some chill out time in too, more than likely I usually manage it.

Katie having no plans is nice sometimes.  Enjoy the hairdressers, I love going to have my hair done.  Can't beat a bit of pampering.  If they do nails at your salon why not treat yourself!

Well, my weekend starts now!  Had to wait for a guy to come to quote for some plastering so not done much since getting home, he's just gone so getting a few chores done then off for a nice hot bubble bath, maybe a glass of wine.  Has been one hell of a stressy week at work.  Tonight I think i shall have a couple of drinks, if tv is rubbish then its back to SATC - only on series 5 so plenty of that to enjoy (Em, thanks for convincing me to buy it, absolutely love it!).   Tomorrow I will meet up with mum and town, we normally end up going for a bit of lunch somewhere, then I shall brave the grocery shopping (I hate it).  Not sure about tomorrow night yet, was on about going out with a friend but not heard from her yet.  It will be a night round the pubs in town ..... I really don't relish the thought of saturday night in town but we've not been out for ages and we always have a good time, will be worth it to see her and catch up.  Late nights on the town drinking really don't suit me anymore.  Sunday I think will be a duvet day.  Have a book I need to finish, so I can start book 2. And it goes without saying i'll be hanging round here  

Have fun everyone!

Love to all xx


----------



## Damelottie

Snap Jovi - I'm organising plastering quotes too! What are you reading?


----------



## Damelottie

Hi Ju

I LOVE shopping on line. Its just so exciting when all the food atrrives (or is that just me)?


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

I love waiting for things to come i've ordered online, though not groceries.  I love waiting for nice things i've ordered, I get sadly rather excited checking the post everyday after the 'your order has been despatched' email 

I am reading Northern Lights, Phillip Pullman, I got it from the train station last week to read on the way home.  Quite enjoying it, easy going.   Emma let me know if you still want Knock Yourself Up. 

Can;t wait to get the plastering done ... I have ordered the bathroom suite and am very excited, like the your order has been despatch email I am looking forward to the your order is ready for delivery phone call  

Julia, it is addictive here - I check here more often than I check my email, don't think me sad but I probably read every single day, even if I don't post I have to check in.   

SATC - Aiden, yummy.  Mr Big just doesn't do it for me, give me Aiden any day, especially before the haircut.  To find someone like that - I think I expect too much    Oh well no harm in dreaming!


----------



## kylecat

Jovigirl - your evening/weekend sounds great! Enjoy your wine, shopping and SATC - sounds like you deserve it after your stressful week. Ju - hope you enjoy your weekend and have lots of fun with your little boy  -I saw my nephews on wed. They are obsessed with getting everything out of my bag at the moment  - I have to keep explaining what everything is for!! They are so nosy  

Take care girls xxx


----------



## Roo67

Well my weekend is getting filled up,

got a friend and her little boy coming round for coffee in the morning to deliver my body shop goodies that Iordered at her party a couple of weeks ago - can't remembered what i ordered so hope I'm not disappointed, 
then meeting another friend for lunch and going to my mums for lunch on sunday, so much for a chilled weekend !!

Jovi- I love food shopping and always spend far to much, I have been a lot better since I started working regular hours and only tend to do one shop/ week as opposed to 2-3 when I worked shifts.

Do you only log on once / day Jovi ? I rarely turn my comp off, check in on a morning before work, as soon as I get in and then regularly throughout the evening   now thats sad.

Ju - I just shortened my real name and added my birth year - not very imaginative  

Roo xx


----------



## winky77

ooooooo...is this an impromptu party!!  Just logged on.....and is lovely to see so many of the Kettner chicks on line!!!   

Emma....hope the snow has started again!!  ...Tis freezing here in Scottie land and expecting snow any time soon....   .....think I might have missed something but who is Ms Lottie?!....partner, pet?....

JJ with the lovely lining !   your weekend sounds a lovely mix of pampering and partying! 

Roo - ooooo are you going skiing in Colorado !?!  I just booked a week in Les Gets in March with 10 people from a social club I belong to in Edinburgh.  Is a possibility I might be on by 2WW so I might be sticking to the easy slopes if so! 

Katie....enjoy the haircut pampering.....especially the bit where they massage your scalp.....I lurve that bit!!!  

Jovi/Emma...wish I was at the plastering stage.....my builders were breaking up the concrete basement floor with a ridiculously loud drill thing for hours today.....whilst I tried to work from home!    

Ju ....love your stories of G and the tescos shopping! how sweet! 

Well I've got my mum and dad here all weekend....came up from Lancashire yesterday despite the mad winds and blizzards on the M6 (I think my dad wanted to test his 4 wheel drive    ) I am balancing my laptop on my knee and chatting with you lot as I have definately lost control of the remote control ! Tis nice to see them but they drive me bonkers at the same time....dad goes round switching everything off at the sockets and messing with my boiler which made it leak!  It's mum's birthday tomorrow so we're going out for a posh lunch.....might treat myself to a nice dessert cos I have been good all week!  Am still suffering from a sore throat and cough...driving me bonkers....I think the infection is jumping from one gland to the other!  derrrr   

xxxx


----------



## Damelottie

Gosh - I check the site almost constantly throughout the day and evening   . But then I knew I was hopelessly addicted.

DidiYes Lottie is the spaniel   

Jovigirl - My nieces have been enjoying that book. I must borrow it from them. I'm just about to strat The Savage Garden. I must lend you Mr Norrell and Jonathon Strange. I just couldn't put it down. I won't tell you what its about because you just won't believe it any good  

Oh Ju - that is sweet about your little boy waiting for the van.

Roo - sounds like you're weekend'll be great. Wonder what you have from the body shop?

Kate - how old are you nephews?

xx


----------



## Damelottie

This could be our weekend party thread  

​


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Morning everyone

I was a bit of a party pooper, was tucked up in bed with my book by 10.30 last night, only read for an hour I just couldn't stay awake.

Didn't want to get up early this morning but Amber had other ideas  

Didi have a lovely lunch, hope your mum has a happy birthday.

Emma hope you don't have to work all day, we need some chill out time at the weekend.  Have a nice night with your neices - wish I had neices and nephews.  Does the plot of that book you mentioned sound that bad?    I read some Martina Cole last year, didn't sound like my thing when mum lent them to me but they were really good, quite awful in parts, I was mum what are you reading you shouldn't know words like that!!  

I am normally on here all night, but don't get chance in the day at work cause they spy on what we use the web for  >: I'm  not good in the morning so don't have time in the week before work but its one of the first things I do at the weekend when I get up    I just can't help myself I love to hear what everyones upto and have a chat 

Right, time to get dressed and brave the cold, think I will take a walk into town via the park and feed the ducks - hope they like wholemeal its all I have  

Wish we'd had more snow - i got up to a very light dusting, looks more like frost than snow there's so little. 

Happy Saturday everyone, have lovely days xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Well todayI'm mostly nursing a hangover - not good I know.
Went out for meal with some old girly friends and the restaurant does bring your own and free corkage!  Bad idea, but if all goes well in the future - it'll be last time I can have a blow out!
Tomorrow might take little brother to cinema and help dad set up his satnav - That's about it this end!  Quite sedate.... Lots of me time too in between.
Have a lovely weekend!
Take care
Rachel x


----------



## Felix42

Me too Rachel.  I only had a couple of glasses of wine last night but I am most definitely not used to it!

Have been laying in bed most of the morning trying to feel better and it seems to have worked.  I had a friend over yesterday and he's asked me to go to Centre Parcs with him next weekend.  Quite excited as I've never been and it's his 40th so I feel quite honoured to have been asked.

I'm very jeallous of all the snow - as JJ says there's none in London 

I'm off to a birthday do tonight.  It's a 50th party (though billed as 44th!) and he's got a penthouse overlooking the river near Putney.  I have to pinch myself at each of his parties as they're so flash!!  Champagne and the food is brought in by caterers!

Tomorrow will be quiet and I AM going to make it down to the gym for a swim.  I'd cancelled my membership but then had a rethink as from everything I've read swimming seems to be very good for fertility and pregnancy.  Will post something on Fit for Fertility later to get people's ideas and plans exercise wise.

Emma, I've read Jonathan Strange.  Loved it - I had it on audio book and they added some atmospheric music to it which really added to the effect.  I don't know that I could have lugged around the book version.  Massive!

I've just finished Relentless - a great thriller which starts out with a man playing with his little children in the garden before answering the phone to an old school friend who gasps out he needs his help and 'they're coming!'.  There's then sounds of him being tortured before he says the address of the chap he's rung and the line goes dead.  Gripping stuff.  I read it in 3 days and I'm a very slow reader.  I'm debating whether or not to read Inconceivable by Ben Elton next.  It's meant to be very good and I got a friend to 'vet' it to make sure the story wouldn't upset me ahead of the IVF!  Jovi, getting to bed with a good book at 10.30 is such a luxury isn't it?  I might do that Sunday, once I've decided which book....

JJ, that's great news about your lining.  You must be so chuffed.  I hope you have a great party tomorrow  Sounds like it should be fun!

Wishing everyone a chilled weekend,

Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

OOOH - I wish I'd listened to it on audio withe the music included. That would have been just amazing! It was a huge book to hold in bed every night.
I loved relentless too.

Enjoy your party - it sounds bril!!
xx


----------



## Damelottie

Go to the aquasana in Centre Parcs if you get a chance. The most amamzing spas xx


----------



## Felix42

Thanks Emma.  I will look out the spas.  I'm definitely planning on taking my cossie with me.

F xx


----------



## Felix42

Wow, I've just looked up the Aqua Sana thing. Sounds heavenly!

http://www.centerparcs.co.uk/villages/sherwood/spas/aqua_sana/index.jsp 
F xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oh my god I am so excited, just had an email and one of my favorite bands are playing in Birmingham and I have just ordered tickets (credit card, whoops!) but        I am sooooooooooo excited!  They don't come to the UK very often so am really chuffed!  Wooooo  hooooooo Matchbox Twenty in May and Bon Jovi in June!

I must calm down


----------



## Damelottie

Def take your cossie and go Felix.

I've been a few times on my own. Its just wonderful

Jovi - WOOHOO for you!!! It would appear to quite excited hun


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

well you all sound to be having good weekends- i am having so much trouble with Internet I have a woreless router and ISP is orange but it keep throwing me off line and saying no wireless connextion detected!! I ring the help desk for the router who ask me to stick some cable in that i don't have and then ornage won't help as I don't have their router!!

Roo- I have hypnotherapy for fertility a lovely lady lady in London called Maureen Kiely she is fab, and speciliases in remaining positive, IVF, fertility -i found her at Zita West's clinic and then she has moved on her own, many of the FF London women see her- you only need 3-4 sessions, or there are cd's she has online - I bought one called the hospitalable womb that she does with me when I see her as well. She has success where everything fails and women on the numerous IVF cycle ie>12 +, so you might as well try anything and everything and have to keep your sainity.
http://www.maureenkielyclinics.com/

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Now you're talking - the Aqua Sana at center parcs is divine!  I love it there.  a couple of youears ago after a bad experience at work I took myself there for a midweek break and spent every day in the spa..... Just what the doc ordered - it was fantastic.  Totally recommend it.
I've just joined a spa in Scotland - got a gym too, it's lovely, similar to aqua Sana, so if anyone lives near by - come on over for the day £25 and spend as long as you want! Right by Loch Lomond...... roof top jacuzzi!  Heaven!

God wish was there now, but in Plymouth still, bit warmer here though!
Take care
Rachel x x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hows the hangover Rachel, feeling better now?

Thought i'd be suffering tomorrow but night out is off, might have to fetch a bottle of wine though!


----------



## winky77

oh my gawd....I'm never eating ever again!! .... Had luxury lunch at Cromlix house (posh country house hotel) for Mum's Birthday. ...seared scallops , wild mushroom risotto, creme brulee with rhubarb, coffee and 4 chocolates each!!  I so need to get active.....fit for fertility strand here I come!   

Centre parcs spa sounds fab....I've never been to Centre parcs.....hey just had a thought......I can see us lot in the future meeting up there with our bumps and babies in tow......how cool would that be!!   

ooo...Rachel....whereabouts is the Loch Lomond spa....must try it ! 

JJ - I'm going to look at the MaureenKielty stuff sounds v interesting.  I need to work on managing my stress levels and keeping a positive frame of mind.....  .  

Well I'm having a lazy evening in front of the Tv with the wrinklies......so might be on line again later... xx


----------



## kylecat

Hi everyone! glad to hear all your weekend's are going well!   I went and got my hair cut this afty and it looks really nice - why oh why can't I ever get it looking as good when I try at home?!

Di - your meal sounds fantastic - creme brulee - heavenly!   I also love your idea of us all meeting at centre parks with our bumps and babies - I do so hope that it happens for us all  

Rachella - it's a shame I don't live near your spa - I'd be down there like a shot! Problem is it's a bit of a drive from southmapton to scotland!   Enjoy your evening with your brother and dad

Emma - hope you are having a great evening with your nieces - my nephews are four years old - the terrible twins! (only joking!!)

Jovigirl - I used to love matchbox twenty - me and my best friend really got into them 1998/99 when we were travelling round australia - whats the name of their best known song? I can't remember the title of it but it used to really remind me of all the good times we had when backpacking! 

Felix - hope the party goes well tonight - a penthouse eh? what a lucky chap! Hope you enjoy the centre parks too - I've never been to one but have heard a lot of good things about them.

Well, I'm having a quiet one tonight - just had my tea now going to watch a bit of sat nite TV - although its all a bit boring now strictly and the X factor are finished!! 

Whats everyone else up to tonight?  

Katiexxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Katie - you are one of the few people I have met who has even heard of them   makes sense that is was in Australia think they're quite a big thing there, don't know why they never quite made it here. Lovely to find someone else who can appreciate them -they are one of my feel good bands, like you happy memories!  Is the song you were thinking of Mad Season?  

I had quite a panic an hour ago couldn't get onto the site, I was wondering what I was going to do all night without you lovely people  

A centre parcs meet sounds heavenly, have never been

Julia your day sounds lovely - apart fromt the 5.30 start!! Thats the middle of the night on a saturday    I love walking, especially in the country, now I want to go to north wales and be in the beautiful country side, think I'll wait till its a bit warmer, I am definately a fair weather walker!  I am supposed to be climbing snowdon this year .... a friend asked if I liked walking ... next thing I know i've said i'll go up a blooming mountain!!

I'm a bit bored too, but glad I'm home and not surrounded by drunk people staggering from pub to pub in the freezing cold!  Having a little (not so little) vodka and diet pepsi, I was going to order take out but think I will be good and cook something instead.  Just for a change I am watching SATC  

Chat soon girls  x


----------



## kylecat

Jovigirl - just been on wikipedia and think the song I used to love was called 'long day' - I also liked '3am'. When we got back from our year in Australia, my friend made me a tape of all the songs which reminded us of our travels. Matchbox twenty featured quite heavily!!  Bet you'll have a great time at their concert - have you seen them live before?

Ju - sounds like you've been very active today with all that walking!   I bought a bike last sept and did quite a few cycle rides in the forest before the winter weather closed in! I shall hopefully be on my bike again quite soon!! Although I better not go mad during the 2WW!! I hope your little boy had a good day - hopefully he'll be really tired and you'll get a lie in tommorrow! My sister is frequently up at 6am with her four year old twins!  

I just watched a programme about ten pound poms who went over to Australia in the 60's - very interesting and better than the other rubbish on Tv at the mo. I must really invest in the SATC Dvd's - I used to love watching that series on a friday night on channel four! 

Lots of love katiexx


----------



## Felix42

Evening, I'm afraid I've bottled out of the party tonight as the friend that was coming isn't able to now and I don't know enough people there to be able to go alone.  Shame though.  

I love the idea of the bumps and babies centre parcs weekend. How lovely that would be.  

Great news about your tickets Jovi.  Two big bands to look forward to in the next few months.  Woo hoo indeed!  

Good for you Ju, getting out there and walking.  I love walking in the countryside but don't do it nearly enough.  I might draw the line at mountains though Jovi!

I'm going to probably have an early night with whichever book I decide on and of course hot chocolate!

Hope you're all having a great evening,
Felix xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oh Felix what a shame about your party, sorry you didn't get out.  I'm off to bed soon with my book too.

Katie have seen them twice before, they do a great live show.  Last time I saw them Maroon 5 was the support act, before they hit the charts.  I have a wide and very varied taste, any thing from Marilyn Manson to pop!  I have a couple of Matchbox Twenty DVDs so if you ever want to take a step back in time you're welcome to borrow them, I love 3am too.  Back to Good and Leave are two of my favorites but to be fair I don't think I have heard one bad song.  Having Rob to look at is not such a bad thing either  

I love this weekend thread, we shall have to hang out on here when we have Fri and Sat nights at home, it can be our girlie night in page xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Right girls time for me to get my butt to bed, night night sweet dreams xx


----------



## Damelottie

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH - lost my post   

Oh well - hugs and night all xxx


----------



## winky77

Nighty night FFs   

I am still suffering with sore throat/cough thing...flares up in evenings one gland or the other.  The wrinklies are still here and Dad is about to make me gargle with TCP.  Dad's answer to any ailment is TCP (and always has it in his soap bag!) .....as a teenager whenever I got a spot he would try and attack it with neat TCP...tis a wonder I have any face left......I hereby promise that I will never use TCP on any child of mine.....pure utter cruelty.....

...this is going to hurt....


----------



## dottiep

Hi Ju,

Hope you had a better sleep today although judging by your early post, probably not!
Bubbles are for good luck - members need to click on your name to give you bubbles (unfortunately you can't give yourself bubbles!).  I'll give you some now............

Sx


----------



## Mazzzz

Di - your luxury weekend sounds just heavenly. My mouth watered at the thought of seared scallops - there's not much closer to heaven on earth for me.... Love the idea of Centerparcs too! how about the Notts one? Kind of in the middle-ish. Hope your throat is better soon  

Katie - your hairdo sounds fab, I know what you mean about not being able to get it the same at home! 

Ju, I'll send you some bubbles too   I'm a bit obsessive compulsive and like to make people's up to round numbers.  

Emma - great idea for a new thread!

Felix - sorry about your party, shame you didn't get to go after all - it sounded wonderful!

Jovi - great news about your tickets! I know that excitement - it's such a rush when you know you've got them 

Rachella - sounds lovely where you live. Wish I was nearer - I'd be there in a flash to that spa!

Katie - SATC, it's a must! I dusted off my pink shoebox only half an hour ago (and gave it a little pat).

Dottie - hi! And good luck   

Busy week and weekend for me - lots of job applications and two gigs this weekend (I play in a band). Friday night was a bloke's 50th - he invited 120 people and only about 40-50 turned up.....we were rattling around in this massive hall and the buffet looked hardly touched even after everyone had had seconds. Poor guy. Last night we were in a pub in the Peaks and the locals were really drunk and kept falling on our equipment and trying to talk to us while we were playing - bizarre country folk!)

Have a good week all

Maz xx


----------



## Felix42

Hello everyone, hope you've had a restful morning.

Goodness Maz, your gigs sound pretty varied.  Must have been a nightmare having people falling on equipment! Heck, I do hope my friend got enough guests.  I'm feeling all guilty now but it's not easy going to a party on your own if you don't know many people.

I will selflessly check out the facilities of the Notts Centre Parcs next weekend.... 

Di, hope the TCP wasn't too horrible. I bet it does help and kill a few germs though!

I'm off to the gym shortly - psyching myself up to become more active and dynamic all round.  I'm in one of those moods of deciding I really need to shake myself up and get out there a bit more.  No more putting life on hold!!

Have a lovely sunday everyone!

Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

OOOH Felix it was the Notts one I last went to. I am soooo jealous. Thats it - I've got a week off coming up and I'm going to book a day there with a massage thrown in


----------



## Mazzzz

Don't feel guilty Felix - sorry, I just realised the bit about your friend's being a 50th too!! I'm sure if the guy whose party I played at had promised champagne, a penthouse instead of Ellesmere Port Working Mens Club and a balcony view of something other than the nearby chemical factories he would have had more friends turn up  

Enjoy Centerparcs you lucky thing

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

What a great weekend thread - really good to hear what you've all been up to this weekend.

I drove up to the Peak District on Thurs eve (not too much traffic for a change, although it was really snowy at one point - could barely see where I was going) and had a lovely weekend with my old school friend and her family. Her kids are 6 and 3 and great fun - took my mind off the 2WW. Which those of you who read the 2WW thread will already know, ended today in a negative. Felt a bit sad, and will probably 'wallow' a bit this evening, but then it's onwards and upwards for me and onto round 2.....good things come to those who wait  

Jovi/Katie - I'm also quite a Matchbox Twenty fan, and I also got into them whilst in Australia (I lived in Sydney from '99-2003). Now I often listen to them when out running/on the treadmill - great music to exercise to and brings back great memories at the same time!

Mazzz - where was your gig in the Peaks? Sounds like we might have been in the same area - if I'd known, I would have popped in! My friend lives in Chapel-en-le-frith - we usually go out in Buxton - there's a great Thai restaurant there. Although we were a bit lazy this weekend and just went to the local Italian as we couldn't be bothered to drive anywhere...

I won't try and catch up with everyone now - my large bar of chocolate awaits! But glad you all had lovely weekends and look forward to the next one already!

Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

Its nearly the end of the weekend thread    - until next weekend.    

Well, I haven't even got dressed today  . Isn't that just awful? But I must throw something on in a bit and take Lottie for a walk. Its a bit cold though.

Tea was NASTY today. I hate that as it is the most exciting part of the day often   

I've done my job application. Its the 'fill this box up with your plea' part that takes the time doesn't it? I just need to upload it and then send the on-line application. I'm expecting the competition to be pretty good. I remembered as well that the medium said I would get a new job but it wouldn't be the first one I applied for  .

Hope you all had a good day xx


----------



## kylecat

hey girls!! 

Laura - glad you got home safely - enjoy the chocolate - you sure deserve it lady!  

Em - my tea wasnt that nice either- I made beef casserole and the meat was tough - the problem is I've now got enough for three more servings and it seems a shame to chuck it away. Think I'll freeze it!! 
Good luck with your job application - let us know if you get an interview  

Katiexxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

I think I am in mourning, just got to the last of SATC    I am seriously going to miss it.  I cried on and off throughout the final episode.  I have thoroughly enjoyed every single one.  That's one shoebox that will never gather dust!  

xx


----------



## Roo67

Oh no the weekend's nearly over    Back to work tomorrow.

But only 5 days to go at work and 7 more sleeps until my hols.
Em - Sorry your tea was nasty   what did you have? I went to my mums for tea, roast gammon, veg and yorkies.
What job are you applying for? I just hate that supporting info section too - just never know what to write, not too good at selling myself.

Laura - glad you had a good weekend with your friend - hope the chocolate was yummy

Mazz - lady of hidden talents - what sort of music do you do?

Di - have the wrinklies gone home now?  your lunch sounds delish

Ju, Dottie, Katie and Jovi  

Felix - good on you going to the gym - I should be doing some exercise before next weeks ski trip 1

Have a good week everyone 


Roo xx


----------



## Mazzzz

Laura - we were playing in the White Hart at Whaley Bridge - practically next door to Chapel-en-le Frith! Will let you know next time we're there in case you're up for the weekend. Roo, we play Killers, Muse, Arctic Monkeys, Hives - lots of 'male shouty music' as a friend once (quite rightly) named it. I love it - it's a great release after a week at school xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Mazzz - if only I'd known...we were indeed practically next door! You must let me know next time - I get up there about every 2-3 months to visit my friend. Think next time will be early April....

Chocolate was indeed yummy Roo. Dinner somewhat less yummy as I couldn't be bothered to actually cook anything and ended up having muesli with yoghurt, some cheese and crackers and an apple...oh dear, not a very good start to my healthy eating week!

Good luck with the job application Em...

Hope you all have a good week - look forward to meeting up here again next weekend....  

Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

Hi Ju,

I'm here !

Hope you've had a good week and have lots of lovely things planned for this weekend.

I should be washing, ironing and packing - heading down to Heathrow on Sunday then fly on monday - just can't seem to get motivated tonight and the wine is open now too  

Where is everyone else tonight ?

Roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hello!

I'm here too. Just got home (was in London for a meeting today). Making tea now and semi watching Eastenders...

Off to my sister's tomorrow with my mum and other sister. Will stay over there Sat night to spend time with the my sister and the little ones. Looking forward to that. 

Monday morning I'm on the first flight to Helsinki which means getting up at 5am   In Helsinki all week until late Thurs eve - not very happy about that at all....

But shouldn't be thinking about Monday/next week tonight! Wonder if there is anything good on TV?

Are you excited about your holiday Roo?

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

just home from work, nothing planned- car needs a service tomorrow so have to be up at 1000, washing,housework etc
have some paperwork to do from work.  Might go to the cinema meeting a friend on sunday and will also get her to take my blood!!
Hope that you all have a good weekend.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi all,
Have been on duty this week, including the weekend - so it'll be a quiet weekend this end.  More time to think and surf the net!
Have a lovely weekend what ever you do!
Take care
Rachel x


----------



## Damelottie

Oooh  . Its the weekend thread again   

I went out last night with my friend Elaine and her friend Sophie. We had a fantastic meal and then into town for some (a bl00dy lot) of drinkies. Got walked home by a quite cute american guy   . He wants to go out tonight but I don't think I can be bothered really. Got a rather rubbish hangover   at the moment  . Just woke up to drink my pint of water and take my anadin  .

I think it'll be telly and pizza tonight  . Anybody fancy another online pizza party?   
Tomorrow - no plans for daytime but have a date in the evening.

Roo - blimey   . I didn't realise you went this weekend, Have a fantastic time   . Looking forward to hearing all about it. 

Back to sleep for a while I think................................


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Emma go for the American date!!! and tell us about it
L x


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Oooh Emma you should go on the date, if you don't fancy it this weekend (hangover makes that understandable! lol) then you could ask for a raincheck for next weekend? 

I come home yesterday after a long day of work and crashed on the couch - Eastenders and Echo Beach then stayed up too late watching nothing really.

This am went for a swim (good me), facial (very good, but makes one quite spotty immediately after) now watching MY FAVOURITE man on telly - James Martin - Saturday Kitchen, then need to prepare for a job interview on Monday eekkk!!! I'm trying not to put too much pressure on myself, but I feel like if I can get new job & move I can begin my quest for motherhood. I should be seeing friends tonight but I think I'll stay home and revise - feels like I'm back at school!!!

Alright better go clean out the rabbits and let them have a run in the garden!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oh Em was he nice?  Do tell!  Sleep all day drink plenty of water and go out with the guy tonight!  Is he american living here or visiting?  Was he cute?  

Well, should be getting ready by now but finding it hard to get motivated, I have a wedding to go to.  It will be a nice day but again its the whole thing being the 'one on your own'.  Will have my mum there though.  I will probably turn out to be a great day, I know a few that are going and they are great fun.  I'm going to be all girlie!!!  A little nervous about what i'll end up looking like not got glammed up for ages!!  I have a lovely ankle length dress from Monsoon, it has about a dozen shoe-string straps that cross over at the back with tiny beading, I have very high heeled satin shoes with a bow on (this isn't sounding like me at all  ) and a feathery 'thing' to stick in my hair - how?  

Emma i'll probably end up with a sympathy hang over tomorrow   though going to try not to drink too much .. its hard when everyone around you is though!

Right, better be off, am going to attempt to curl / ringlet my hair - takes at least two hours so I need to get my butt in gear!

Have lovely weekends everyone!  
Love
Jovi x


----------



## Roo67

Get out on that date Emma - and come back and tell us all about it.

Jovi - your dress sounds lovely - you'll have to post some piccies.

I've finally stopped washing and now am frantically trying to get everything dried !!

Trying to clean and tidy house from top to bottom too.

Am taking my laptop with me as the hotel says they have wireless internet acccess - couldn't cope with 2 weeks away from all you lovelies. I am sad  

Well better get on

Roo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jovi - have a great time at the wedding, sounds great,
Roo- happy packing and a safe trip
L x


----------



## kylecat

Hey girls - just got in after a fun evening last night!!   Went to my clinic after school to get all my drugs! Got them in the fridge and then have to wait for AF to arrive next week. Then went up to a little village nr winchester for a pub meal and drinks with two girlfriends. The pub was in the middle of nowhere but jammed packed. Quite a lot of good looking men but all married unfortunetly! Had scampi and chips and several glasses of rose wine   Eventually rolled back to my friends flat at 1am where we stayed up stalking ex boyfriends on ********!  

Been into town with a friend today and got loads of stuff in Primark for £20! Got back to the car to find I have a parking ticket  . I had bought a ticket but when I slammed the car door it flipped over on the dashboard. Gonna write and see if they'll let me off as I was well within time! having a quiet eve tonight. 

Hi to all of you - laura, hope you enjoy your nephew and niece
Ju - have fun with the little one - are you still up for a visit at half term?
Jovi - enjoy the wedding  - your dress sounds amazing
Roo - have fun skiing - glad you'll still be in touch - we'd have missed you  
Emma - go girl!! A sexy american eh? Sounds very nice - what did he look like?
rachella - have a fab weekend
Bluebell - great to hear that you too love the gorgeous Mr James Martin - I missed him this morning! met him last yr at a book signing in Southampton - he's even better looking in the flesh! What a hunk!! 

Hi to all you other lovely ladies - mazz, some1, didi, dottiep, zoopy and all our newcomers too - lovely to have you on board!!

is anyone up to anything exciting tonight?

Loads of love katiexxx


----------



## winky77

oooooooooo.....tis the FF weekender chitchat thread again!! 

hello all.... I am so excited cos I've upgraded my membership and can now do colours?!?!  simple things I know!

I was in Edinburgh for an all day meeting yesterday and ended up staying out for an impromptu evening with my friends from a social club there....was lovely except for the fact I was in my work clothes and carting round a big folder and my laptop !  Bit of drama in suburbia when I got back because a man had been found in the road just near my house with serious head injuries..the police said they didn't know if it was a hit and run or if he had fallen down the embankment...he'd been taken to intensive care by time I got home. Awful eh? I shall be getting the papers to hopefully see that he is ok.

Today I spent 3 hours this morning cleaning up dust......my planning permission came through on thursday so the building work has started picking up pace. There is dust EVERWHERE   When I got back last night my builders had blocked up the usual door to my downstairs/garden but opened up a whole in the wall at the other end of the flat to a hidden staircase so that the cats can still go out. Bless they had even moved their catflap for them ! Trouble was they hadn't trained the cats who had been scratching at the now plasterboarded original doorway and left me a little present in disgust at not being able to go out! So midnight last night I am crawling through the hole at the other staircase and coaxing my cat out their new catflap !!....derrr ! 

I have been out for a long lunch with my friend Karen today ....just got back! She gets these psychic hunches every now and then and suddenly got this 'feeling' I'm going to meet someone significant before 11am tomorrow morning....all very specific.!!! The letter C and possibly the name Clive or Clifford (Clifford?!?!) came up. She tells me I have to go out tonight just in case. I'm going round to friends for dinner but there's no CLive's coming! But we might go to the cinema later so who knows.......will be pretty freaky if comes true!!  

Jovi - you're probably having fun at the wedding by now.....dress sounds gorgeous...if the feather thingy is what I think it is they are called ' fascinators' isn't that such a cool name ! I have a turquoise one and love it....would wear it all the time if I could get away with it!

Ju /Laura.....enjoy your kiddie time...I'll probably be at soft play again in the morning with my friend and her two....any excuse !!

Emma......find your mojo girl and get out there tonight.....cute American....yummmm!

Bluebell/ Katie......Hands off James Martin, he's mine!!!!! Fancied him for ages. And he's Yorkshire....almost grew up together....ish ! Ok next county then!

Rachel - was thinking of you earlier. I went to Tir Na Og for lunch, the new agey place near Balloch and I bumped into my friend from Helensburgh ! Are you back in Scotland now...PM if you fancy meeting up! 
Roo.....wow ....r u having a whole 2 weeks skiing!?!? I am going in 3 weeks (before first basting I think!) can't wait

TO everyone else xxxxx


----------



## Damelottie

Hello all

I appear to have the hangover from hell. No, I'm not going to meet the american. Didn't really like him that much. But then I don't seem to like any men that much anymore.

Plan to order some pizza in a while   

So, my job interview came through. Have to do a presentation and take my cpd folder. Of course, I've never bothered to one. I know its been rammed into everybody over the years but I never bothered! So help me - how am I going to do one in a week that looks as though I've been doing it for years?    

Jovigirl - oh it all sounds amazing. Please post us a piccie/

Kylecat -  I haven't had scampi for years. Mmmmmm - with tartare sauce  

didi - good luck with the dusting after the building works! It can take ages can't it?

Love to all

Emma

Is there anything on telly tonight? 
Oooh - american guy just phoned! I ignored the call


----------



## kylecat

Never mind about american guy - thats the brilliant thing about mobile phones - you can see whos calling and choose to ignore!! I've done that a fair few times myself! 

Nowt on TV tonight really although I juts noticed that on freeview channel five life the film dirty dancing is on at 9. I have seen that film loads of times but might watch it as its a classic feel good movie!  

What pizza did you order em?

katiexx

PS - sorry to read about that nasty ex neighbour of yours on the other thread - what a horrible man. Hope you feel OK today


----------



## Damelottie

Thanks Katie - yes, quite a ghastly man indeed.

Well I haven't really found anything to watch. I might just go to bed with the papers. I have the most awful stomach pains - I'm so hoping AF isn't going to be as bad as last month. It was only just bearable  

Did you watch Dirty Dancing?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Emma good luck for your interview when is it ?- I know what you mean about not keeping portfolios up to date- i just stick the certificates in a place!! The newly qualified students come to interviews with thewse great big hulking files full of essays, placement evaluations etc and not a days experience yet!

I agree nothing on tv- might also go to bed early
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Hi JJ1  

I thnik thats whats worrying me - because I've seen all those blooming huge folders before. I've just got my certificates stuck in a book. Do you think do some case studies to put in?

The interview is the 20th. As it happens I've already got the day off on annual leave so that helps a bit.

Em x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Oooo exciting weekend - have just email the clinic in Denmark ref importing the sperm - full steam ahead!
Scary!  But good
Take care
Rachel


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Emma, good luck for the 20th. I have an interview Monday - very very apprehensive!!!


----------



## Roo67

Hi Girls,

Hi , well I'm now on the way, just got on the train on way to london, fly out to Denver in the morning.
Bit of a mishap - The girl i am travelling with turned up at the station without her case.
She is in a wheelchair and her son brought her and picked up 2 bags but forgot her main suitcase !!!.
luckily the guard was great and promised that her case would be put on the next train and we would wait at Kings Cross and pick it up there !

Hope fully nothing else will go wrong.!

Take care enjoy your sundays

Roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

Just back from my sisters - had a lovely day yesterday with the kids and then went to the park this morning - amazing weather for February isn't it? Now I need to unpack, repack and get ready for a week in Finland where it's minus 2 and snowing. Really don't want to go as not exactly happy with work at the moment anyway and feel a bit resentful that I have to spend the week in a hotel when I'd rather just be at home. Especially as I wanted to do a medicated IUI cycle this month and this work trip has got in the way. 
Think I'll try and get out for a walk in a minute - bit of exercise should help cheer me up and prolong the weekend feeling a bit. Up at 5am tomorrow so will need to get an early night - and fresh air always helps with sleeping too...

Hope you are all having good weekends. Sorry about your hangover Em - hope you're fully recovered now. 

Jovi - how was the wedding? If the weather up there is a good as here then they picked a great weekend for it!

Di - has Clive or Clifford turned up yet? How weird would that be?!

Roo - good job you've plenty of time to collect the case and get on with your journey - imagine if you'd been flying straight out tonight - could have been more than a mishap...

Hi to everyone else, off to put my trainers on and get outside before the sun goes in...enjoy the rest of Sunday
Laura
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Roo you have a fab holiday!

Ooooh I'm a little worse for wear, not too bad but am very tired, drinking a late nights definately do not do me any good at all!  Had a really great day but wish I hadn't drank so much, don't like being so under the influence but I get there before I even know it    Oh well, not like I do it every weekend.  Was pleased with how my outfit looked, just wish it was a few sizes smaller    Think I will be going back to bed before long need to catch up on some zzzzzzzz's.  Don't know what possessed me last night (other than Vodka) but I got all upset after I got home, ended up lying on the bed crying my eyes out, I just couldn't stop, mainly over my ex    I am so over him don't know why it happened, I was going to phone him and say all sorts, thank god I didn't!  Just to make sure I have deleted his numbers today.  Think maybe I just needed to let it out - I feel absolutely fine today about him, I am over him again!  Maybe it wasn't so much about him but that was what triggered it if that makes sense, haven't cried like that for a long time maybe I just needed to let something out!  Was with someone yesterday who knows him so was a lot of talk about him, apparently he refers to me as the fat ex wife.  Doesn't sound like he has changed still a nasty piece of work from what I was told.  I hate the fact that i've been married and divorced, but at least we have closure.  Ashamed is probably the closest word to describe how I feel when it comes to him.  

Having a unhealthy day today - cheese batch and curly fries for Sunday lunch!  Just got a craving for a cheese sarnie.  Followed by carrot and orange cake (does that count as two of my five a day  )

I have so much cleaning up to do the house is in a terrible state but I hardly have the energy to stand up let alone move, definately nap time soon.  After food I am starving.  Wish i'd put more curly fries in the oven, only put a few in.

Catch up more later girls, hope you're all having a lovely day, is gorgeous blue skies and sunshine here.

Jovi xx


----------



## kylecat

Jovigirl - sorry to hear that you felt a bit down last night. Your ex sounds like a nasty piece of work calling you names. The wedding sounded great and I bet you looked lovely in your dress!

Katiexx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roze - sorry to hear about your break up it is hard, on the brighter side at least if you 'go it alone' there is only to make the decision and change your mind you are not dependable upon anyone else's feelings,thoughts to sway up or as I say 'supper my plans'.  As  regarding keys you don't have to see him unless of course you want to- there are many other ways round this-special delivery to you or a friends address, a friend could receive them for you etc- I still haev my ex's keys and he has mine and I haven't even seen him for 2 years of heard from him in over a year.

I had a fairly nice day ,started off going to my friend's house and she took my blood sample for me- I'm still as wossie as ever, then we went out to a lovely place for breakfast/brunch.  I then went shopping, well took back 2 guilty buys (dresses) that I didn't really like or need and my receipt was 2 days over their policy but they took back no problem. a little food shop- couldn't be bothered to trawl round the supermarket. then home read papers etc and the day has gone!

L


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Jovi - ignore the nasty old ex hun - you are so much better than that. Sorry to hear you had a bit of a low end to the lovely wedding. That's the trouble with drinking, it's so good at the time and so horrid afterwards. Too much to drink quite often leaves me in tears at the end of the evening, I'm actually quite enjoying not drinking at the moment so I don't have those awful lows...
Have another little nap, you'll feel much better after some sleep  


Rose - as JJ1 says, don't see the ex if it's going to really upset you - just get a friend to help out with the key return. You can't expect to feel OK about all this for quite some time - it's been a big shock - and if you think seeing him would make it worse, then don't. You have to put yourself first now...
I work in Product Marketing for Nokia - hence the frequent trips to Finland. I also regularly travel long haul - Beijing, Vancouver, New York, Dubai, Singapore, Mumbai and various other spots where we have regional offices. When I first took the job four years ago I really enjoyed the travel. I know I'm lucky to have been able to experience so many different countries and see so many things - all courtesy of the company with nice hotels and expenses paid (mind you they don't fly us business so long haul can be pretty exhausting...). But I'm starting to find it really draining, especially trying to fit in baby making around it! And I'm totally over Finland - there's nothing glam about going to Helsinki once a fortnight (or more often) - it's just like having a very long commute...
What takes you to France every week?

By the way, the 29th is in my diary - let's plan to have drinks then. I'll PM you

Just had mushroom omelette for tea (turned out more like mushroom mush as my non stick pan is now sticking  ) - didn't seem much point buying 'real' food as not home again until next Sat afternoon.
Off to my mums soon - she's half an hour closer to Heathrow than me which gives me an extra half hour in bed tomorrow morning.

Happy Sunday eve all - catch up with you during the week
Laura
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo - have a fab time.
Jovi - Hey, don't let the ex get you down - you're worth much...  
Rose - totally agree with Laura, ask a friend to collect the keys.  Break ups can be so painful.  Men!!  

Di - like the coloured font - am driving back up to Scotland on Tuesday - not looking forward to the drive.  Would be great tot meet up!
Laura - where abouts do you work?  My brother works in a similar field, travelling to Finland Beijing etc..
Emma - good luck with interview.
Sorry if I've missedanyone else out - hope it was a good weekend - looking forward to the next one!
Rachel x


----------



## dottiep

Jovi - Yes I do believe a carrot & orange cake counts as 2 of your 5 - infact, if you have 2 slices, even better!  I like yoru style!

x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Chocolate Rasins made it 3   

Back to being good today x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Girls are there any exciting plans for the weekend- I have nothing planned and should tackle all the 'admin in the house' I've put off!! started shredding today but I am a terrible hoarder so tough- can't believe I've had 4 days off and don't know what I have done- apart fusing electrics in the house (hence 3 electricians in 2 days) and having to buy a new dishwasher!! I think I am safer at work....

L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Woooo hoooo for Friday!  

I do not have anything exciting planned, chilling out and going with the flow, and more cleaning!  Just poured a rather large vodka and diet pepsi - whoops!  Oh well it is the weekend.  Might have another.  Think i'll put some feelgood music on a little later, I can party on my own  

Going to have a bit of a spring clean if I can summon the energy - time for a good clear out!  Going to start with the Kitchen this weekend hopefully.  Am going to be very ruthless and throw everything i've not used for 12 months, I need to make room and get much more organised. 

Hope everyone has more exciting plans than me!

Bye for now girls x


----------



## Bluebelle Star

JJ1 I can sooo relate - I have so much "housekeeping" to do - filing, paying bills, cleaning AND a lot of work to do too, very much a mix between chilling @ home and working

Remember ladies, James Martin is mine - tomorrow morning from 10-11:30 I shall do nothing but watch him and dream


----------



## winky77

Bluebell....will fight you for him !!  Just realised I've double booked myself as have prospective new tennants for upstairs flat coming round at 10.  James will think I've abandoned him. I so must go to sleep.....came back early from day/dinner in Edinburgh because I have to get up early to clean the flat before the viewing.......still battling the builder's dust EVERYWHERE     Rest of my weekend will be cleaning and painting a ceiling.......are any of us doing anything fun?!?!?


----------



## Damelottie

Hello weekend girls  

I finally got home from work and now have a week off   . First thing to decide is whether to go for the job interview or not on Wednesday.
Had a lovely chilled evening. Tomorrow my nieces are coming to stay over and Sunday lunch out at my fav pub/restaurant with the family. 
I had a date last Sunday which was nice and he'd invited me to go for a walk on Sunday morning but had to pass as my lovely littlies will be here.
Tomorrow morning I'm off to get my blood tests done as I'm CD2.

Speak to you all later

Emma x


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Didi,  ha ha honestly he is exactly who I'm looking for lol  and yes, weekends have been too much about work/being home recently!

Emma your weekend sounds great!


----------



## dottiep

I'm going to get drunk tonight!
Probably need to do some housework as I've had a good excuse for not going near the hoover during the 2WW.......I'll do it tomorrow.
I really must sort out a cleaner.....

Dx


----------



## kylecat

Dottie - I think you are more than entitled to get drunk! Sounds like a good plan to me  

Katiexx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

How are your weekends going? I'm glad it's sunny but would be nice to be a bit warmer too! Just back from staying over with friends last night. Have a pile of washing to do from my week in Finland. And lots of very dull paperwork stuff - trying to re-mortgage etc. Going to go out for a walk soon - before the sun goes. And then a relaxing evening with a good book - my first night in my own bed since last Friday so really looking forward to it. 
Tomorrow I have lunch with some friends up in Tooting and then staying over at my mums as have 8.15am scan at the clinic so it's another early one - and she's closer to the station than me

Hope you're all enjoying the weekend
Laura
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Ju,

I'm good thanks. Not too bored this evening as have just spent 3 hours sorting out loads of dull admin type stuff - washing, ironing, tidying, sorting out paperwork, generally getting in shape at home after my busy week away last week. So now I'm quite glad to be sitting down to a meal (baked cod with mushrooms & tomatoes and some veg) and relaxing. Not much on TV but I have a book I'm quite into at the moment - just a thriller but it's got me totally hooked!

I find that if I've been busy/out for a few nights running I don't mind the evenings alone at all, but if I've been home for a few nights, then I do get a bit bored and restless. I guess it's easier for those of us without children (yet - fingers crossed!) - I tend to be out at least a couple of nights a week doing different things with friends (or work) so when I do have nights in I quite enjoy them. Must be harder when you pretty much have to be in most nights. 

Of course surfing the internet and FF keeps me busy and not too lonely as well! I'm also working on compiling my family history. I used to be interested in it when I was younger and then I sort of lapsed. But now I'm thinking of having a child, I've become very interested again in where my family is from etc. So that keeps me busy too. Maybe you could find some sort of hobby you can do easily from home to help keep you occupied in the evenings? 

As for being single, well I wish I wasn't. But I just try not to think about it too much and keep myself busy as much as possible. I'm so lucky to have lots of good friends to spend time with and that helps when I'm feeling low. 

Hope you feel less bored soon!
Laura
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hey Ladies,

I'm bored too Ju, just can't decide what to do with myself.  

Going to have a nice dinner later, steak & jacket & veg.  

I've spent so long thinking what to do I'm even bored of that    Can't decide between film & music    Shall I have a drink or not?  Gosh I'm dithering a lot today!

Have got a new phone so going to load some music onto it, its great the only thing I don't like is no smilies - I know it's silly but I like them in my texts.

Had a nice soak in the bath and a facial mud pack - so not a good look!  In my pj's.  Spent most of the afternoon reading so feeling quite restless now

I don't mind time on my own but yes it does get lonely sometimes.  I've been thinking of the past a bit tonight which is probably not the best plan, maybe a film is a good idea will take my mind off everything.  I'm not bothered about going out that much to be honest but quiet nights in are better with two  

Laura what a week you have had, you enjoy a nice quiet night hun!

I was going to iron but I'm so sure Saturday nights were not invented for that  

xx


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Hi Ju
I can relate to feeling lonely at times, with me it's always feast or famine - either far too many social activities for a month or so and then nothing at all. What I do find lately though, is however sad it is, I quite enjoy quiet weekend evenings, curled up with my kitty, a favourite wrap/throw, knitting and good book or magazine and telly! I think work is simply so busy during the week, I'm crashing at the weekends. I've grown quite addicted to watching ER and Casualty on Sat eves- very emotive at the mo!! 

Laura the fish sounds nice  

Jovi can u send your dinner here?? 

What's ironing??


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I'm watching ER now on 4+1 - missed a couple of weeks though so a bit lost as to what's happening. The trouble with travelling so much for work is it plays havoc with my TV watching schedule!!

Dinner was yummy, although now I've read Jovi's post I rather wish I'd had steak and baked potato  

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls - I'm quite glad to be in tonight - feeling a bit rough - period pains and just feeling totally wiped out  . I am envious of those scrummy dinners you've had tonight, both cod and steak are two of my favourites!!  . I quite like my own company - however I'm also quite a social person. As bluebell says, a bit too much of staying in on your own can be very tedious. I was out late last night for a meal with my workmates. We went to Prezzos - I had the most delicious pizza - smoked salmon, mozzarella and asparagus!  

The family tree thing sounds interesting Laura - my mum is into that and spends hours on the internet. What have you found out?

Jovi - have you decided yet between the film or the music?  

Ju - hope you're not too bored now - looking forward to meeting with you on tuesday

Happy Saturday Night Girls!  

Katiexxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Haven't found out anything very exciting about my family yet Katie! My grandad was quite a renowned scientist who was awarded a CBE for his defence work during WW2 but further back there's nothing very exciting. My dad's side of the family were all farmers in South Wales on his dad's side, and mill workers in Lancashire on his mum's side. My mum's side were Welsh miners on her father's side and shopkeepers/soldiers on her mums. 

It's still fascinating though and I quite like the idea that even if my child won't know where her father/donor came from, at least he or she will know lots about my side of the family....

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

laura sounds fascinating tracing the family tree how do you go about it?
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi JJ1, 

I started ages ago just asking around family initally and gathering what info they had - once you've exhausted all the family info,  there's loads of websites which can help too. It's basically a case of tracing back through birth/marriage certificates and census returns - that gets you back to around 1800-1830 if you are lucky. Before that they didn't have so many centralised records so you have to rely on local parish records to get further back. My aunt did quite a lot of my mum's father's side of the family which helped me out. I've got a bit stuck now though on all sides - I'm back to early 1800s but now records are hard to come by. 

I do find it really interesting though so I'll keep trying to find out more...
Laura
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Laura my Dad has traced our family back to 1800's not sure how far back, he really got into it visited registers etc and got lots of copies of certificates, and photos through getting in touch with others, the detailed information you can get is pretty impressive.  The resources on the web are fantastic.  It was during this he also found my mums birth family, she was adopted at a few weeks so she now has 8 new brothers & sisters!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Dinner was yummy.

Just watching a film, thought I could do with cheering up so watched Saving Grace, can't beat a good giggle and it is so funny.  Not a massive film watcher by any means but I do like British films.  

Think I might have to go bed soon, getting rather sleepy now so should crash out before I was up.  Had a late night last night (for a change!) and a few drinks.  I'll wake up soon and then I won't sleep and will feel like crap in the morning.  Wish I could lie in late once in a while but that doesn't happen very often.  I do need a fair amount of sleep, sleep deprivation when if I have a baby does concern me.


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Jovi - good movie choice!

Sleep is my BIG worry too, but I know as a single with no other kids, I'll function by sleeping whenever baby does, so I anticipate napping throughout the day and sleeping when possible at night!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Morning Ju!

I treated myself to a lie in this morning and didn't get up until 9 - first time in over 2 weeks as last weekend I was up at my sisters, and yesterday morning staying with friends with 3 kids. Most of the time I get up quite early even on weekends, but every now and then I like to have a bit of a lie in!

How lovely to be able to go to the beach. I wish I lived nearer the coast - I nearly bought in S'hampton/Portsmouth area, but decided the commute to work would just be too much. One day I will definitely end up living by the sea though. 

Dressmaking sounds like a great idea to pick up again - and that's something you could easily do at home in the evenings. 

Totally understand the difficulty in getting over G's father. It took me 3-4 years to properly get over my one serious relationship - and there weren't children involved there. Must be very hard for you - did you have any counselling when it all happened? I guess you were so focused on getting through the pregnancy back then. Maybe it would help to talk it all through now - you might be able to find ways to move past it...just a thought

Have a lovely day. I'm off for lunch with friends in Tooting - she's 25 weeks pregnant, so no doubt lots of baby talk to come....just hope I can join in one day....

Laura
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Morning Girls,

What an absolutely gorgeous day.  I got up and took pooch for a little walk, am back home now back in my dressing gown think it's going to be a duvet day (once I've got the ironing out of the way).  Will put SATC on to keep me company while ironing then duvet and book for me.  

Ju hope you're having a nice time at the beach, sounds heavenly. I can completely relate to you saying you can't find the inspiration to do anything, I feel exactly the same.  Then I start thinking about what could have been or what should have been - I just don't seem to be able to let go of the past completely.  How long has it been since G's father walked out?  Some men get right under our skin and it's so hard to get over!!!!! Damn them!!!!!  I think I spend too much time alone, it's not very often at all I go out of an evening, I have no single friends so I have way too much time on my hands for my mind to go into overdrive.  Not good for me.  I'm hardly likely to meet anyone not going out but I am not sure I want to, or maybe i'm just scared to.  I also worry that now is the wrong time to meet someone, a baby is so important to me I don't want to rush into a relationship and have children with someone who could be the wrong person, and I don't really want to give it a couple of years to see if the relationship works and waste some more of my fertile years!  I feel so stuck in a rut at the moment.

Laura have a lovely lunch ..... I'm sure before too long you'll be doing the baby talk about your own little miracle in the making.

I'm having a bad baby day today, I want it so much it hurts but it all seems so far away.  I must cheer myself up.

Be back later girls, hope everyone else is having a lovely day.

Love to all
Jovi xx


----------



## Felix42

Hello all (I nearly said Morning but then checked out the clock on my laptop!!),

It's another beautiful day isn't it?  I love this site.  It's so great to chat to other singles even besides the ttc thing.

Your early morning sounds fun Ju!  We all have that to look forward to I hope.  I'm sorry to hear you are finding it hard to get over G's father.  It must be even more difficult with the need to stay in touch with him because of G.  Maybe your secret valentine will sweep you off your feet!  I like the idea of getting a hobby to fill up the evenings.  I picked up some clay yesterday and am going to have a go at some pottery over the next few days.  I used to love doing that and it's great to have some creative outlet in your life isn't it?  The clay is really ingenious as you don't need a kiln and it just sets naturally.  The downside though is that you need to keep it damp between use and wrap it in clingfilm.

I've been trying knitting too Bluebelle, but I'm so sporadic at it, I reckon I'm looking at completion of my scarf by Autumn 2008!

My parents have done a good deal of family history research and it is utterly fascinating isn't it Laura.  It must be great doing it yourself and it works well with the ttc - add to that family tree  

Dottie, good to hear that you have been treating yourself...   though I'm not so sure about the vacuuming!

Kate, hope you're feeling better and the p pains are dying down?

Jovi, is Saving Grace the film about the lady whose husband dies with debts and she's got to rebuild her life?  I loved that one.  Very feel good and a great one to watch about how it's possible to turn your life around by being proactive!  I'm sorry to hear you're having a bad baby day!    I know exactly what you mean.  Just try and picture the happy baby in your future which you are moving towards to step by step.  You will get there I'm sure.  I read somewhere that if you visualise what you want and then release it in a happy bubble you will be in a better place to move towards it.

JJ1, hope you've had a good weekend and the roses are still looking good.

I'm going to be heading out for a bit of swimming soon and am quite looking forward to it.  Going to swim, then to the steam room and sauna and finally relax with a smoothy and the papers in the cafe.  Such luxury!  

My 3 date chap finally emailed me yesterday after thinking things over for 4 days to say he still wants to see me and that he agrees we are both free agents at the moment.  It's a shame really as after feeling pretty keen on him after the last date, his reactions and total silence (including over V-Day) had made me lose interest and I've been throwing myself into organising a few other dates in the meantime.  I've got one on Monday and probably another couple over the next few days.  I've decided to just go for coffees though.  I can't remember who suggested that on here?  Oooo, I wonder how Zoopy's weekend is going!!  

Well, hope you're all having a great Sunday and a big hello to those who I haven't mentioned!

Felix xx


----------



## kylecat

Hey Ju - glad you had a lovely walk on the beach. There is a beach about a mile away from me - however opposite the beach is an oil refinery - lovely view!!! 

I have never had the AMH test but I had the hycosy and you are meant to have that around day ten of your cycle. You should have that first I think and then the following month you could have your first attempt at IUI.

It must be so hard for you regarding G's dad. Have you ever heard from him since your little boy was born? I must admit, I am in awe of you coping with a relationship breakdown and bringing up a child on your own. You seem like such a positive person  

Hope you enjoy the smoothie! 

Felix - sounds like you have a lovely afternoon planned. good for you for planning more dates! You are an inspiration to us all - planning to have IVF AND going out on dates - go for it girl!!  

At the moment I can't get my head round doing the dating thing as well as trying to conceive. However the other night I thought - wouldnt it be nice to have someone to take me out to dinner! If someone did ask me out (which would be a miracle!!) I think I'd go just for the fun and maybe it might help me take my mind off things!  

Zoopy - hope all goes well with you and 'pram man' - he sounds lovely!! please keep us all updated and also  - does he have any single brothers!!!!?  

Take care all 

Katiexxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

All I can say, is that I'm looking forward to the next one.  
Don't think I've felt this down in a long time.  Must admit, I do feel that when ever I post on here, I'm just ignored, perhaps it's me being over sensitive, but it does seem that those who didn't go to the big meet, are pushed to the side.  
Really didn't think that was what this site was all about.
Yes am due AF any day now, so perhaps that's a reason.  Perhaps I just need to stay away for awhile.  
Take care one and all.
Rachel


----------



## Felix42

Rachel, ever so sorry to hear you're feeling ignored and down.    Although a lot of us did go to the meet up and it is easier to visualise each other after it, we didn't all meet everyone and there were quite a few who couldn't come and I hope still feel included  I usually get very down before my AF and can get overly sensitive (tho I'm not saying you are being so) but I do know where you're coming from. 

I think this is an inclusive place or certainly tries to be even if its not always possible. I tend to scan down previous messages to try and catch up and say hi, but may miss people if there's not been a very recent posting or if I'm not quite sure what's going on with people. Anyway, I just wanted to say, don't go away please and hope you feel lots better soon. 

Felix xx


----------



## kylecat

Rachella - so sorry that you feel so down at the moment - the time of the month can certainly do that to you! I felt crap last week and really tearful in the mornings - however now AF has arrived I feel a little brighter and I'm sure you will do too   

Sorry if you feel that people ignore your posts - I certainly don't think that people mean to. There are so many threads now that it's hard to keep up with everything and there are new people joining all the time. I log on and post most days and thats probably the only reason that I manage to keep up!   

I hope that you feel a little better soon 

Katiexxx


----------



## Damelottie

Hi Rachel

Pleeeeease don't go     .

I have been appalling with personals just lately, so I'm sorry if I haven't ben replying to you. Sometimes I very good and can think of lots to say and sometimes I just feel quite insular (sp) and read but don't post. 

Sorry you've felt a bit neglected. I'm sure its totally unintentional - honest


----------



## Damelottie

Rose   . Sorry you're having a crap ex b/f weekend. Its so so painful sometimes. Take each day at a time - in fact, sometimes just take it an hour at a time if thats all you can manager. You have my love, its the worst of feelings.

I have just resuced an old, deaf, senile dog from the middle of a road and found its home. Almost got 'dunin' myself in the process. Such excitement for a Sunday. I need a little lie down now.

My nieces have just gone home after staying over and I'm chilling with The Observer - I just LOVE that paper.

Got a date who's cooking me dinner next Saturday. And tomorrow I'm going to try and get my bloods done again  .

Felxi - a four days silence after only a few dates would have had me moving on as well.

Love to all

Emma xx


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Rachel, I'm new to all this message board stuff, but I really hope you don't go. I get the impression it's very easy to accidentially miss people's posts. I really appreciated your info re clear blue! 

Emma anyone who loves the Observer as I do, is a friend for life  I haven't been able to get a copy today, plan to go to a service station soon and see if they have one left! I always laugh at my paper choices - Times Education Mondays, Guardian Wednesdays & Fridays, Independent Tuesdays & Thursdays, Saturday Telepgraph (love the weekend, money & propery sections) and Observer Sunday. Now what does this say about me I wonder


----------



## Damelottie

. Interesting choices indeed  . I live in a very small Sun reading town and sometimes it can be really difficult to find a copy. The same for the Guardian on Saturday - which I love also, especially the family section.

Sometime I have a sneaky copy of the Sunday Mirror too - to keep up with the goss


----------



## Bluebelle Star

ha ha I used to also buy the Guardian on a Saturday - some Saturday evening I couldn't see the furniture for all the papers!! 

Aaahh gossip, I'm addicted to certain celeb sites. I used to be bad and guy a gossip mag, but now am into dreaming reading Ideal Home...!


----------



## Roo67

Hi everyone,

I'm still having a great time, having a day off from skiing today, having a lazy morning and then going snowmobiling this afternoon which should be fun.

Hope you're all having a great weekend.

will catch up with you all soon.

roo xx


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Roo you are making me jealous!! 
You're in the US Denver? Oohhh have some yummy Oreo cookies or Fudge-oo, licorice....sigh, so much bad food over there, but oh sooo good!!
Hope snowboarding goes well!!


----------



## Damelottie

Hi Roo   

Which celeb sites


----------



## Bluebelle Star

the most addictive one is

www.celebrity-babies.com - they try to be different than the rest, don't allow nasty comments about celebs, try not to post about gossip and have a UK correspondent as well. So bad, how addicted I am!! 

Right now my blog addiction is vintage blogs, where people decorate in vintage fabrics and make wonderful vintage products. Making me wish I could sew and quilt!!!

/links


----------



## some1

Rachel

So sorry to hear that you are feeling down and left out of the posts.  Please try not to take it personally, I have seen a few posts similar to yours on various threads on this site - I think because there are so many posts on so many different threads sometimes people get overlooked.  I'm sure it is nothing to do with the meet either,  I've been feeling a bit like you this weekend as I posted the other day to say I was having IUI number 4 on Saturday and nobody has wished me luck or asked me how it went   - but - I know that people aren't deliberately ignoring me (well, they had better not be  ).

Big   to you, hope to see you back here soon.

Some1
xxx


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Oh some1 so sorry, how did it go

So far what I find hard with forums in respect to keeping up is when things are posted in other topics as opposed to their own topic, I seem to read and then forget because there are so many posts. I'm sorry, I really hope it went well??!!


----------



## Felix42

Oh Some1, I completely missed that you were having iui! How was it and hope you are settling into the 2WW? 

Wishing you lots of   As you say unfortunately with so many posts (& threads) it is possible to miss things. So sorry!
Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Some1 - am really sorry but I must have completeley missed the fact you were going for No.4. Here's wishing you the best of luck.  The statistics (and I daresay the dice) must be that we are due a BFP on this thread soon.

Rachel - sending you     too.

Dx


----------



## kylecat

Some1 - I've just seen that your signature strip has changed, but Im really sorry I missed that you were having your 4th IUI   I really hope that this is the one for you - we need some good news on this thread!!    

I don't know what the others think but do you think it might be a good idea to produce an up to date list of everyone and where they are at - it would avoid us all missing out on each others news. I'm not sure who was responsible for updating the old list of girls - I am more than happy to work on a new one - anyone else got any ideas?

Love to you all  

katiexx


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Katie
I think that's a great idea, being new it would really help too!


----------



## some1

Bluebell, Felix, Dottie, Katie

Thanks for your posts!  The IUI went really smoothly thank goodness, I was a little bit apprehensive after the experience I had with number 3.  

I'm hoping that the lucky dice will be with me this time as I had a good omen the evening before - went (got dragged) to bingo with some friends and won £500 !!!  I still think there must have been a mistake and they'll come knocking on my door asking for their money back   - it didn't half get the adrenaline going when I had to shout out in front of a room full of serious bingo players  , but it was worth it  .  I've always been one of those people that say 'I never win anything' guess I'll have to stop now!

Katie - great idea about updating the list, I think it would be really helpful - Aweeze used to do it, I can't remember who did it after her - Karen?

Some1

xx


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Well some1 that sounds like luck was on your side, I have everything crossed for you!!! 

I'm ashamed to admit it but I LOVE BINGO, haven't been since I was at Uni - my halls used to do it as a fundraiser, oh so long ago, but would love to go again!


----------



## kylecat

Well done on the bingo Some1!! Luck must be on your side.   I will set up a thread for whos who on the single women area and try and put everyone on it. Please let me know if I miss anyone - will make a start on it tonight

Katiexx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rachel- so sorry that you are feeling down, and ignored  this is not the case I am sure  - I for one find it so hard to keep up to to date with who is doing what 

I am not having IUI or IVF or anything other than surgery to try and get back onto the TTC IVF route, since last Aug I don't really fit anywhere.  

Hence I missed sone1's IUI as well 


Katie -I think Lou and then Karen were doing the list (maybe ask them to email it to you) but I guess they are both very busy, also I know with the list there were lots of people who are now elsewhere on other threads or disappeared from FF altogether, so maybe we should start afresh and ask for it as a sticky on the opening page of the single girls's thread.


Some1 On the bingo subject I hope it is the start of your good luck- I went with my Mum and godmother a few years ago, they were pros at it, and had the stamper pens and could do loads of cards and I couldn't keep up!! They seemed to be lucky as well
take care and love to you all
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

Especially hi to Rachel - sorry you've been feeling low today. Hope you're feeling a bit brighter this evening. And please don't think anyone is ignoring you - as lots of the girls have said, it's so busy on here now it's hard to keep up with everyone. I've only been out for lunch today and there must be updates to 5 or 6 different threads and 3 new pages on this thread. It's a wonder any of us manage to hold down jobs and social lives with all the time we spend on FF   But seriously, I think we all try very hard to be supportive and inclusive, so do shout if you're feeling a bit alone and ignored, so we can send you some   

Some1 - glad the IUI went well. It's you and me on the 2WW again by the looks of it. Should have mine tomorrow although bit worried about fitting it in as I have a load of meetings in different parts of London tomorrow. Will have to blame it on public transport delays if I end up missing meetings because of the tx....Oh, and great news about the bingo - what are you going to spend your winnings on?

Roo - glad you are enjoying the holiday. I'm not a skiier myself, but still v envious of you being on holiday - I really must book some time off soon - otherwise this ttc is going to take over my life...

Em - hope you have recovered from the dog rescue...and you had a good weekend with your nieces.

Em/Bluebelle - it's so interesting what papers people read. That was one of my favourite questions for potential dates - good way to weed out the people I didn't think I'd get on with! I've given up buying a paper during the week as I never seem to have time to read it. I always buy the Guardian on Saturdays. Sundays is either the Sunday Times, the Mail (got to have a bit of celeb goss/trash on a Sunday!) or the Observer - or all three when I just fancy a day on the sofa with the papers!

Now I'm sure I'm missing lots of people, but no time to go back 3 pages and re-read all the posts (the newspaper awaits!), so hello to everyone else, hope you are all well and enjoyed the weekend. Have a great week, no doubt it will fly by and we'll all be back here again soon for another weekend!

Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

OMG SOME1!!!!!!!

I missed that too! Really really sorry     .

Los of luck and love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Emma xxxx


----------



## Damelottie

Re the posts etc.

I suppose we need to try and make sure we're posting in the right threads - where possible.
Its hard sometimes but god forbid we should lose this forum and go back to what we had.

xxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Apologies for my out burst yesterday - don't think I've felt that low in a very long time.  Must've been signing the contract for my Danish sperm, hormones and PMT rolled into one.  
Poor mum got the brunt of my wailing... 
Feel bit of an idiot now....

  to some1 - am rooting for you!
Take care everyone and thank you
Rachel x


----------



## Damelottie

Don't feel an idiot Rachel. Signing for that sperm was a big very 'real' step.


----------



## winky77

flippin' heck......I keep ending up going to bed really late cos it takes me so long to read all the postings !!!  I think I'll just pop on for a 5 minute catch up and 2 hrs later I'm still here!  This site is brill and I wouldn't be without it but it is crazy busy and overwhelming sometimes too. I apologise retrospectively and in advance if I have missed any key postings.  Some1 ....defo missed yours so sorry for that ....sending you     now tho!  Rachel...glad you are feeling better now....it was a shame you didn't make the last meet up but I honestly don't feel any less connected to you or any of the others who didn't make it or who are newer than I do to those who were there.  You are an active poster on here and for me are very much part of it all.  Let's get our local meet up sorted and then at least you'll have seem my ugly mug!  How about coffee at Buchlyvie tea shop this Saturday morning?  think that's about half way ish?  or anywhere else you can think of?  I've posted elsewhere about getting hold of some of the pics from the meet up so if have them by time we meet I can tell you who is who! 

Can we agree that if any of us feel left out or ignored we sent a big fat second message to get some attention?!?! xxxxx


----------



## marmite_lover

Rachel - really glad you are a feeling a little better and absolutely no need for apologies - we all have days like that and that is what friends are for x

It is sometime difficuly to keep up to date with everything - I have to admit sometimes I am reluctant to post for fear of missing something important - trouble is the longer I leave it, the harder it gets    

Some1 - wishing you all the luck in the world for this cycle   .  REally hope this is your time hun xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Yay for Friday     

Day off for me today - nothing exciting planned but was nice not to have to wake up to alarm clock!  Am waiting for my bathroom to be delivered so the rest of the day depends on when that arrives - was told it would be around midday so hopefully not much longer.

I had a good tidy last night so will try and finish that off - would be nice not to have to do chores all weekend

Hope you're all ok


----------



## Betty-Boo

A weekend I am looking forward to!!

AF finally arrived - only been 37 days!  Bloody hormones!!
Am off to Glasgow tonight to Mother Indian for a meal - delicious! Then Spa day tomorrow... it's going to be a pamper and chill weekend this end - with a bottle of wine or 2 thrown in for good measure!

hope you all have a really good chilled weekend!
Take care
Rachel x x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

OH Rachel that sound like a fabulous weekend!  

I'm going to pamper and chill at home, a nice time out weekend with a drink or two aswell x


----------



## Damelottie

Hello all

An evening in for me tonight - had a busy day.
Lottie has had a weekend bath after taking a dive in a muddy river  

Dinner date tomorrow eve and then going to hear my dad singing on Sunday eve. 

Nice weekend. Rather spend it in bed with some fab man and a bottle of baileys tho


----------



## Bluebelle Star

ahh it's the weekend again!

I'm preparing for * big interviews next week*, if I get the job I can move and begin the steps to become a mum. A lot is riding on this job, I just hope they pick me, I've made it through all the rounds so far, but this is the final step...eek!

Relaxing tonight - with a glass of red wine and Echo beach - sad I know

Tomorrow - swimming with a friend, cleaning my house from top to bottom, prepare for interview
Sunday - I think I'm going to drive to the sea and walk and then of cours prepare for interview!

Can you tell my mind is stuck on this interview??

Rachel, that dinner sounds NICE. Next time I'm in Glasgow I'll have to checkit out!
Jovi - so glad you enjoyed your day off!! Hope the new bathroom looks great!
Emma you sure get a lot of dates  Hope it's a good one


----------



## Damelottie

Oh GOOD LUCK with the job. What is it?



This is date number 2 tomorrow

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Good luck Emma!

Yes must admit a cosy night in with a bloke and a bottle of plonk will be lovely.  Luckily the restaurant does corkage so just gonna pick up the plonk now.

Take care and have a lovely weekend!

Rachel x x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Ooh good luck with second date x


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Thanks Emma, I am soooo nervous, I feel like I have so much riding on this job if that makes sense. It's tough when you rely on one income, as you well know! 

Hope tomorrow night goes well for you!


----------



## kylecat

Wow Girls - sounds like your weekends will be busy!   I've been on half term this week so I'm dreading sunday night when I know I've got to go back to school in the morning!  

Am having a quiet one myself - mainly due to lack of funds! Paid the clinic invoice today for my first IUI. Also had the car in for it's MOT - ended up costing £350!   Not Happy   !!!

Emma - loads of luck on your 2nd date! Sounds great! Wish I could start dating again too - at the moment I just don't seem to have enough space in my head for dating and TTC   How do you combine the two? You made me laugh with your comment about a man in your bed and a bottle of baileys. Like the idea of the man but think the baileys might be a little messy!   Think I'll opt for champers instead!

Bluebelle - really hoping you get the job you are going for. is it a bit more money? When will they tell you if you've got it or not?

Jovigirl - hope you have a lovely weekend of pampering - bet you'll have the SATC box set out? 

Rachella - hope you have a lovely meal and a great day at the spa - you lucky thing! I have been to that restaurant 'mother india' - me and some friends went camping in Scotland a couple of years ago and ate out there when we were staying in Glasgow. the food was just divine!!  

What are all you other girlies up to?

Love 

Katoexx


----------



## Damelottie

Oooh - I need to try that restaurant now.


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Hey Katie - oh you poor thing re MOT!! I get what you mean about head space, I just can't contemplate anything else at the mo, between working, selling my house and trying to figure all this out, I'm beat. I'm having all these wild dreams about being a mother to twins and triplets   

Yes, it is about 10k more a year and is really good annual leave and open to flexi working, part time etc, so would be great for motherhood. Of course with south east prices I'll still have to live in a shoebox  

Aah my beloved Echo Beach is on..it's so sappy but great for a Friday night with a glass of wine!!


----------



## Damelottie

kylecat said:


> How do you combine the two?


Hi Katie

I don't really think about it to be honest. I put my life on hold far too long trying to have a family so now I just try to carry on as 'normal' whilst also tt be a mum. If I ever meet anybody I feel serious about then I'll have to have the conversation but in the meantime I'm stopping nothing  

Hope you're having a lovely evening

xxxx


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Emma that's a really good attitude to life, I wish I were that relaxed


----------



## kylecat

Thanks Emma for the advice - sounds good to me! I think because I'm just starting out on this road it's all a bit novel/new and it's hard for me to think about anything else. Once I've been through two or three IUI's (well hopefully only one!), I shall probably be up for the idea of a lovely man taking me out to dinner!   Only problem is finding that lovely man cos there sure ain't any decent ones round here!! 

Bluebelle - your new position sounds great - I think the idea of flexi time sounds marvelous! I really hope that you get the new job. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you   

Love to all

Katiexx


----------



## Damelottie

Its a case of having to be as relaxed as possible to be honest  

After the adoption and first iui bfp I was very very ill with depression and anxiety. I was off work for over 3 months and honestly felt as though I stared 'madness' right in the face. It was awful and frightening - and I've never been quite the same again  

So I have to make myself be, well, almost as removed from it as possible if that makes sense  . The downside to that is that I don't really allow myself to feel the excitement either. Which is why I love feeling all of yours   

Anyway........... enough of that for our weekend thread   

Quiet evening here. I ran out of weightwatchers points at 6pm  . Been blooming starving ever since  

Emma xx


----------



## Bluebelle Star

HOLY - Just got a brochure from The Bridge with prices, never knew sperm donation could be more than £2000 not including any meds and or IVF or IUI!!!! Surely I can't be reading this right?! 

Ju - if you felt he was being judgemental/rude/pushing the boundaries infront of your child, you should write a letter (I work in this field) and GP's have got to stop with their natural curiosity when innapropriate. I know it is really hard b/c I once let something slide with a GP and actually I should have not only reported it to the practice but to the medical council (it was more severe). Sorry you had that experience, poor you!  I hope you have a nice time with your friends today! 

Laura I hadn't considered Wessex are you pleased with them?

Katie - thanks for keeping your fingers crossed. This job ticks all my requirements and there has been no job so far that has been able to do that! It's funny, it becomes less about money and more about time when you think of motherhood. I have had another letter of another job offer this am for the end of next week. I'm   I get at least one, that's all I can ask for right?


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Ju  . Not a good experience. How utterly untactful in front of little  . Hope you're headache has cleared.

Bluebelle - I often find the fee lists a little confusing. I was looking at the Care one last night and couldn't work it out in regards to the sperm. £2000 for just the sperm though does sound very expensive. Unless it really has gone up that much   

I'm still not even dressed  . To be honest - I don't think there's much point now until I go for dinner  

Are you all having fun?


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

I've just been into town, made a right plonker out of myself!  There was a local wildlife trust in town fund raising, I was stroking the most gorgeous owl!  Anyway, they had two 7 week old pups there today, unusual because it is normally wildlife, but they had taken them in and are keeping them    The girl then went on to tell me that they had been dumped on a train track - well that was it for me I was off   and the more I stroked them the more I   they were so gorgeous and lovely and it has really upset me, I could weep now just thinking about them  

I need to get a grip been feeling very teary at times today, I'm ok but I keep thinking about stuff that upsets me.  I need to shut it all out for today and deal with it later but not sure I can. Wish there was someone here, but the only person I want here is my ex, just want to feel like I did when I was with him.  I'd give anything to have him with me now.  I don't know but I really can't imagine ever feeling like that about some else.  I don't think I want to  

Sorry!  Needed to let that one out I think.

I am definately taking time out for the rest of the weekend!  Will have a cheer up night tonight and try not to wallow.  It's the puppies fault making me cry I have been on the verge of tears since!  Think i'll have a little nap soon.  I had to go into town but was back in PJ's within 15mins of getting home  

Hope everyone is having a good time, have a nice night tonight emma

xx


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Oh Jovigirl, poor you, that's awful about the dogs, I will never never understand how anyone can do something so cruel! Last year my neighbour stopped feeding her kittens - they literally became skin and bone, she would throw out a old bone of meat and that's it. I ended up taking in 4 kittens (including the mummy cat who was a kitten herself!) and feeding them every hour or two for 2 weeks because she wouldn't consent to my giving them to the RSPCA!!! This woman, could certainly afford to feed them as she is a solicitor who drives a BMW! In the end, she finally agreed to them being rehomed, which I did sucessfully after spending a lot of ££ myself!!

I so understand what you mean Jovi, sometimes it just hits being single, not having someone to come home to, I've been there many times   BUT I think that's why a community of SMC's are so important, we each understand. 

I think you, me and Emma are PJ girls, I'm in mine now  

Take care, do something nice and relaxing tonight!


----------



## Roo67

Hi ladies,

I'm now back at home and absolutely shattered, having a lazy evening and not even going to think about unpacking and washing until tomorrow.

Not had a chance to catch up properly whilst I've been away so will take me a while to find out whats been happening and where everyone is upto.

roo xx

ps: I'm in my pj's too !!


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls!   Just got back from supermarket and have come on line to check how you all are! Just put my tea in the oven - salmon, buttered leeks and french beans - yum!  

Jovi - I was really sorry to read your post - the story about the puppies was so sad   How could anyone do that to a poor innocent animal - it 's beyond belief. I am also sorry to hear that you are feeling down about your ex - is that your ex husband you are refering to? It's horrible when you can't imagine ever feeling the same way about someone else. But YOU WILL - you just need to meet the right person - he is out there but it might take you a while to hunt him down! Don't forget we are here for you if you need any advice (I'm cr*p at advice but I can certainly listen!)  

Ju - can't believe the GP you saw yesterday! How unprofessional! he sounds like he just hasn't got a clue about dealing with people. I have actually found that with a lot of medical professionals. I had a similar experience with a female locum GP  - she was virtually refusing to let me have blood tests on the grounds that I was a single woman and the NHS believes that children should be born in a family with both a mother and a father!!   However when I talked to the practice nurse about my plans, she was lovely and incredibly supportive  . As bluebelle says - maybe its worth making a written complaint if you have the time. I hope you and G had a lovely day with your friend and the driving wasn;t too bad!

Emma - very excited for you regarding tonights date! Sounds lovely. Where are you off to - anywhere nice!!? More importantly, what are you wearing!!?  Good luck and have a fab time.

Bluebelle - the price of that donor sperm seems very steep - maybe you should give them a ring and check? Can't believe the story you told us about the kittens - again I just can;t understand why anyone would treat a defenceless animal like that . 

You also asked about the Wessex Clinic - although I think you've got a little mixed up as Laura is at the LWC and I am at the Wessex!! Its so hard to keep up with all these names and all these clinic names!   I really like the Wessex, it's near where I work and live, it's quite small and personal and they have already got to know me by name which is nice. I feel very comfortable being treated there as a single woman - I would highly recommend them  

What is everyone up to tonight?!!

katiexxx


PS - Roo your post just crossed mine! Glad you are back safely - hope you had a fab time on the slopes!!


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Roo - ooh welcome home, good luck unpacking! Welcome to the PJ ladies Roo!

Katie - sorry, yes there are so many names to get straight! When I tried to discuss prices with 3 of the clinics, they made it very clear you needed to come for an appt, but at £180-£300 for a consultation, that's a lot of money to splash out just to find out details. I think what seems good about LWC is that they have open evenings, does the Wessex? I'd love somewhere small and friendly, where they know you by name, that's how I work   Your dinner sounds lovely! 

I've just finished my dinner - yummy homemade chicken fillets with cracker & feta topping, with a spinach & rocket salad with plum tomato, red grapes, avocado and beets! YUMMY! 

I have put off cleaning all day so tonight at 8pm I'm going to do a 3 hour blitz!!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls your dinners sound fab!

I seem to have been running around all day but not done much - I was up early and the post man arrived with a package of stuff from the clinic in Barcelona and my letter from gynae surgeon to IVF clinic saying 'sub optimal womb but please give her a go'.  I then went back to the gym after a 6 week absence,as my trainer was sick, so I didn't go in sympathy with him- so got told off when I asked him to be gentle!! then off for a spray tan, as felt very lilly white, and manicure a bit of shopping for supper - weightwatchers spanish chicken variation (as I realised that I was missing half the herbs!!).  My donor partner is staying and working nights most of this week, so we were chatting this a.m before he headed for bed.

Tomorrow I'll do a bit of laundry/cleaning/paperwork/shopping etc and chill a bit and cook dinner - maybe a PJ day!! as Donor's partner will be in bed sleeping.  My donor is coming to stay for a night in the week as well.

Ju- I have met with similar views from GP's (my usual GP is lovely) but I remember on of the female Asian Drs telling me when I was 30 she would not give me a prescription for the pill after this as you should be having children (in hindsight she was probably right!!), when I said that I wasn't with anyone I was going to have children with she said you shouldn't have sex then- and then I had to go to her as my Dr was off last year and she didn't want to give me blood forms! she went through every sheet of paper in my notes and said 'well if you are having treatment privately you should have all your bloods done there too' I explained it was so much easier to walk to the blood lab in my place of work and get the bloods drawn, reluctantly she gave in to me!

Have a lovely weekend
L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Evening All,

Thanks everyone, feeling a little better now.  Think you hit the nail on the head Bluebell, sometimes being lonely just hits harder sometimes more than other times - it took me by surprise, I was feeling ok then all of a sudden all these emotions surfaced!  It's not my ex husband Katie, nothing would make me even think of going back to him, he was a bad man  

Katie & Bluebell your dinners sound very healthy - I am just trying to ward off takeaway comfort food cravings   will try distracting myself from food with a film but I am getting hungry just thinking about it.  What do I fancy?!?!

Welcome Home Roo!  Look forward to hearing all about your trip, hope you had a fab time.

JJ1 what a truely awful GP, and Ju same for you.  Talk about tactless - some people have so little common sense!

Hope Emmas having a nice evening with her date

Rachel how was the pampering day?

Catch up soon girls xx


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Morning ladies!

JJ1 hope you're not too sore from a session with the trainer. My number one question whenever I've interviewed a trainer is, are you nice and easy?!  

Jovi, I've been there, it always hits like a ton of bricks!   Hope you had a nice evening with a film, which one did you watch? 

Had a good sleep last night, went to bed early. Got up early and did an hour at the pool before hitting M&S for weekly shop. Was tempted to go to Church, but forgot my hairbrush so didn't want to risk going in looking a mess, whenever I do risk it I end up seeing a good looking fellow or someone I know  

Just had a lovely breakfast and watched Who Rools The Roost. Very sad episode about a couple whose daughter has had to live at Great Ormond Street since she was born (she is now 2). I was bawling my eyes out   Some families go through so much! 

Still cleaning as I made a big mistake thinking I'd pull everything out of my cupboards and drawers and have a spring cleen - now it's a tip, so determined to get it done by 2 today and then PREPARE FOR INTERVIEW --- EEK! So nervous! 

Tonight I'm making a collection of South African dishes that I saw in Good Food in Feb! Sometimes I wonder about making the effort when it's just me, but if I don't I eat cr*p!!

Emma hope the date went well?!

Off to finish reading the papers - lovely piece in the Observer about the cottage where Atonement was filmed, at risk apparently of being swept to sea, may have to go visit it (& dream the love of my life is James McAvoy!!) before it's gone!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Bluebell Good luck with the interview

I felt such a granny, last night my friends text me from Dublin saying that after working a 14 hour day nursing they were heading out on the town to entertain the Scottish rugby fans and celebrate the Irish win, as the town was heaving, and then my friend had finished work and was heading out and ask me if I wanted to go out- but at 2130 I was in my PJ's thinking of taking Grazia to bed!!  My donor's partner was on nights and said I was preparing for motherhood- I pointed out that some of them were mothers already!!

I am still in my pj's!! I am going to get showered/dressed and head to town as I have a pair of shoes to take back that are too big and were the last ones in the shop!! but I liked them but they won't stay on my feet so comonsense is prevailing!!

Have a good day
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi everyone, 

Hope you all had good weekends? 

I had a lovely time with my friends up in Stratford but got back this pm totally exhausted and had to go to bed for 2 hours. Don't know why but just couldn't sleep last night and woke up feeling like I'd got a hangover despite not drinking anything (how unfair is that?!)

Am now thinking I will get early night as another stupidly busy week awaits...

Bluebelle - GOOD LUCK with the interview, hope it goes well, will be thinking of you...

Em - how was the date? Hope it went well

Jovi - hope you are feeling a bit brighter, sounds like you had a right few days of it what with those poor little puppies and everything.

Hello to everyone else and hope you're taking it easy on Sunday evening, sorry for lack of personals this eve but too tired to think straight tonight, 

take care all, 
Laura
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Everyone,
The pampering at the Spa was just what the doctor ordered!  A roof top Jacuzzi overlooking Loch Lomond, just the place to contemplate where I'm at and where I want to be...  
Good luck Bluebelle  
Jovi, that was me last week - I cried at just about everything and felt very alone - AF arrive couple of days later - very late.. And now I fell much better!  Bloody hormones!
Ju - what an awful Doc you saw - how dare he treat you like that.... sometimes I really do wonder how they manage to become GP's!
Welcome back Roo! 
Em - Hope the date was lots of fun!  Am jealous - haven't been on a date for years - still waiting on my blind date to materialise! (Friend of a friend and we keep missing each other!)
to everyone else - hope you all had a restful weekend!  
Take care and be happy
Rachel x x x


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Hi ladies, 
Thanks for the good luck, I'm hoping it all works out (if it's meant to be!) You can just never tell how these things are going to go, whether they have someone in house and the interviews are simply a formality etc! 

Just relaxed and watched LOST - every episode brings more questions!! I am addicted tho...totally addicted!

Rachel - so glad the pampering was enjoyable!
Laura -ooohh Stratford, lovely! So glad you had a nice time. Totally not fair re how you're feeling 
JJ1 - PJ days are the best, hope the shoe return went well. I hate when lovely shoes don't fit


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

rachel I'm veyr envious of you, the jacuzzi sounded fabulous!! what was the hotel called? Did you see Nessie?? I think she exists but have never been to Loch Lomond!!

Emma how was the hot date?? is this one a dog lover??
L x


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Rachel 
Which spa did you go to? I might be in Scotland later this year, would love a day at a Spa!!


----------



## Felix42

Wow that spa sounds gorgeous! I'm very jeallous. 

Good luck Bluebelle with the job interview! Sounds like a good opportunity. I'm sure you'll be fine on the day!

Ju, so sorry to hear about your GP. How insensitive can you get!?  You'd think they'd have heard about single women having fertility by now. 

Hope your date went well Emma? I saw 3 date chap again last night and he seems to have got the message to take things lighter and I  feel quite a bit keener as a result.

Wishing everyone a happy start to the week.  

Felix xx


----------



## Felix42

Rose, our posts crossed. Hope you have a fantastic holiday. You certainly deserve it!!!

Felix xx


----------



## aweeze

♥JJ1♥ said:


> rachel I'm veyr envious of you, the jacuzzi sounded fabulous!! what was the hotel called? Did you see Nessie?? I think she exists but have never been to Loch Lomond!!


Oh JJ1 - you have made me chuckle   She'd have had a hard job as Nessie is in Loch Ness not Loch Lomond! 

That put a smile on my face though as Ellis and I have had a cold relapse and I have been suffering terribly with a throat that's red raw and a head full of snot! The annoying thing is that as a reward for breastfeeding my son, I can't take any cold relief potions and so sleep has been out of the question too. Luckily I don't think he has it as bad, bless him.

My niece has had an extended half term stay with my bro and so I have been trying (with my head full of snot) to be a fun auntie! I took her and Ellis to the playbarn yesterday. I must have looked a right sight with my red nose and slitty, watery eyes!

My cousin also dropped in today, she got married on Tuesday at Gretna Green. She is expecting her second child (1st is 9) and is one of those sickening women that if you look at from the back she doesn't even look pg and then she turns around and there is a neat beachball bump at the front! Her baby is due in May so will be in the same school year as Ellis.

So it's back to the Olbas Oil for me, kick goodbye to this weekend and look forward to a clearer headed week!

Lou
X

Lou
X


----------



## Damelottie

Big    Rose. You really are doing incredibly well. It WILL get easier hun. Its just a total nightmare getting to that part.

Rachel - that sounds just amazing!!

Just watching the oscars


----------



## marmite_lover

Emma - hope the 2nd date went well.  I think you have a great attitude to this all - you've been through so much already  .  With regard to running out of WW points - I've been known to start the day on negative points towards the end of the week - it's not good  

Jovigirl - I am so sorry you were feeling so down the other day - i really hope you are feeling a bit better now   .  These feelings sometimes creep up on you out of nowhere don't they.  I can idenify with so much you have said in your posts - you said something once about hating the fact that you have been married and divorced - I feel exactly the same and it makes me so sad too.  Also what you said about not imagining being able to feel like this about anyone else and not even wanting too...  I am over my ex-h him but the sadness about what I did and how things turned out just doesn't seem to go away.  I just don't think I will ever feel like I did for him again.  I'm not sure I'm even capable of a 'normal' relationship anymore.  Anyway, enuff about me - thinking of you hun and PM me any time if you need to offload xxx

Rose39 - big   to you too.  It is very early days, I think you are doing really well.  It must be so difficult  

Felix - glad your date went well and he seems to have taken on board your feelings

Rachel - your spa weekend sounds fab!  I'm off to Pennyhill Park for a papmpering day in March with my step sister - I can't wait  

Ju - sorry your doctor wasn't a bit more sensitive.  He should have realised it is not something you would want to discuss in front of an inquisitive 4 year old  

Bluebell - the new job sounds perfect  - wishing you lots and lots of luck for your interview today    

Laura - glad you had a nice weekend in Stratford - hope things aren't too manic for you this week.  Wishing you lots of luck for your 2ww and hopefully see you on Friday  

Some1 - keeping everything crossed for you too   

Lou and elllis - sorry to hear you're both under the weather - hope you are on the mend soon x

Hi to JJ1, Roo67 and everyone else I have missed x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi L,
I didn't stay at a hotel - this is going to sound flash now - but have joined the spa and gym in a bid to get fit - but so far have spent all my time sat in the Jacuzzi!  Beats the treadmill anyday.  It's lovely, something just for me.... And just what I need to get away and contemplate things.  But I do believe that if you book into Cameron house on Loch Lomond you can use the spa at the Carrick as a guest!
Sorry no nessie - wrong loch, but you never know!  
Well, monday blues kicked in so going to chill tonight.
Take care veryone - see you next weekend!
Rachel xx


----------



## Roo67

half way there.......................... only 2 more days til the weekend - can't wait


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thanks Roo hearing that makes the rest of the week sound a lot more bearable!

Just wanted to say thanks girls for being here last week end, your words meant so much and definately helped, so thanks to you all I really appreciate it, you are all stars   love to all xx


----------



## kylecat

Jovigirl - glad to hear you are feeling better, katiexx


----------



## Betty-Boo

WOO HOO
It's the weekend - albeit a very wet and windy one up here in Scotland!

Take care and have a wonderful weekend!  
Mothers day sunday - What will next years mothers day be like

Take care   
Rachel x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Lou that must be one of the best feelings in the world!!  I am so happy for you, congratulations on your first mothers day, have a wonderful day with little Ellis 



xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I hope that you all have a lovely weekend.  Met some of you on the London meet this evening, and tomorrow a busy day and party in the evening 
L X


----------



## Damelottie

Hello Rachel, Lou, Jovi, and JJ1  

I had my meet up today  .
I'm working tomorrow - get some overtime in to pay for the games for the new Nintendo  

I have a date tomorrow eve that I'm really looking forward to. Should be a giggle if nothing else.

On Sunday we're having dinner with parents at my sisters house.

I really need to do some cleaning at some point too   

Have fallen of the weighTwitchers badly in the last 2 days  

I'm watching American Idol - sad but true    

Was Felix and Zoopy with you tonight?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Emma

Felix was but not Zoopy- there was rose, didi, lauris, felix,adelphi, karen and I
Hope the date goes well!!!



L x


----------



## Damelottie

Thank you.  

Glad Felix was there - haven't heard so much from her xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hope that you are all having a good weekend- mine is a bit mad don't seem to have stopped all day...

My friend's sister 40th party tonight, so I was up early doing laundry, then waxing lady, shopping and bought my friend's baby boy a very cute little outfit for a christening present, manicure etc. 

Then my donor and his partner arrived this evening as they have headed out to the O2 to see Westlife- my donor is a dab hand with curling irons so curled my hair for me before they went.  My friend is coming round to get ready (nad help finish off the champagne) and then we are  heading to the party (80's - she is dressing up 80's but the last time she told me it was fancy dress at her birthday there was her and I dresed up and no one else- and I was a black cat, so not even blending into anything- so I have said I'm not tongiht!!  The boys will meet us later at the party. So hopefully a good evening.

Emma hope the date goes well!!!

L x


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Hi Ladies
Happy weekend, sorry I've been quite this week, I've non stopped travelled for various meetings across the country, feel exhausted.

*The* *good news* is I got the job from the interview on Monday! Thanks for all your good wishes Karen, Rose, Felix, Emma (hope I'm not forgetting anyone!) ! Sooo much to do now as I start in 7 weeks, need to move across the country, find a new place to live, complete on the sale of my house.....oh my I better not think about it  I feel like this is the beginning now, once moved and settled I can really begin on my quest to mummyhood!

Emma, another date, how exciting 

Aweeze happy 1st mothers day! Hope you are feeling much better!

Jovi hope you're feeling much better!

JJ1 your donor sounds lovely, it's wonderful you have each other as support!

Busy weekend so far - night out last night, first my book group then drinks with friends, went to bed too late. Today I went to work out at 7am  and then spent the day racing around doing errands, shattered now and very much looking forward to Sense and Sensibility or Bourne Supremacy at 9!!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Congratulations Bluebell - fantastic news re the job. So where will you be moving to? All very exciting - so pleased for you! Laura x


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Hi Laura! 
Thanks so much. Plan to spend some Saturdays in Winchester


----------



## kylecat

saturdays in Winchester?! Wow you'll be near me Bluebelle - I'm 20 mins from Winchester! Its a lovely city - I don't go often enough. We'll have to have a mini meet up there!  

Katiex


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Hi Laura
A meet up in Winchester would be great, maybe over the summer? I love love love Winchester, if I had the ££ and energy to commute I would but I just find commuting too draining! 
We should meet up and have lunch at James Martin's restaurant!


----------



## dottiep

Congratulations Bluebell....a real new start.  How very exciting...

Dx


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Thanks Dottie!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Congrats on the job Bluebelle 
Am feeling much better today, flew to Plymouth to surprise mum for mothers day.  Went out saturday night with a couple of guys from work - had a few bacardi's too many and slept most of yesterday!  So my plans of cooking mum sunday roast did sort of go out of the window!  Oh dear - she's forgiven me though....

Now back to reality...
Take care
Rachel x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Congratulations Bluebell!  Well done hun, good luck getting everything organised xx

Hope you're feeling better Rachel, I don't do hangovers very well at all so can sympathise  

Hope you had a good time at the party JJ1

Em we're still waiting to hear about the date   isn't it rude not to kiss and tell?    Hope he was nice and you had a good time.

Hope our lovely mummies had a lovely first mothers day  

Hope everyone else had a good one xxx


----------



## kylecat

Bluebelle - ever so pleased that you got the job that you wanted - good luck with the relocation. I am definetly up for Lunch at James martins restaurant in Winchester - not sure if he works there still though?   he is the best looking guy on TV at the moment by far and he can cook the most delicious desserts  

Katiexx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Me too - I have no idea who this James is that you are all lusting after   (I never watch cooking programs I have to confess) but lunch in Winchester with you girlies would be fun. I'm only about 45 mins from Winchester and it's such a pretty place to wander around....

Laura
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh yes, good shops too Rose!

I must Google James Martin and see what all the fuss is about!! 

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Rose, you'd be more than welcome to a mini meet up in Winchester! Nothing's really been organised yet but maybe we could do something in April? Not sure who lives in and around that area? I know Ju is nearby, I'm in Southampton and Laura (I think!) is hant/surrey border. Not sure where Bluebelle is living at the mo?

www.jamesmartinchef.co.uk - Laura, go on this webiste - there are some great photos of the Yorkshire sex god!  I met him at a book signing in Southampton last year - even better in the flesh and we had a lovely chat about cheesecakes!! 

http://www.hotelduvin.com/HotelPage.aspx?HotelId=19&NavigationId=119## - here is the lunch menu for hotel du vin where james used to work - looks delicious!! 

Take care everyone

Katiexx

/links


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Hands off ladies, he is MINE!!!

LOL

Yes, Winchester would be a great place to meet up. I'm on hols in April, could we do late May (after I move back to South East?).


----------



## kylecat

Hi Bluebelle - I'm happy to meet any time in Winchester. May sounds good to me although I think thats the time of our meet up in stratford as well. Looking forward to seeing james in all his glory on saturday morning! Had to miss him last week as I had the IUI - how inconvenient!!  

Katie xx

Ps - are you going anywhere nice on your hols?


----------



## marmite_lover

Firstly - was lovely to finally meet some of you Friday  

Emma - how did the date go?

Bluebell - congratulations on the new job  .  Gosh so much going on for you - how exciting!

Lou - your first mothers day - how lovely is that  

Hi to JJ1, Jovi, Katie and JU21 x


----------



## Damelottie

Hello Karen

It went incredibly well - the best yet.

Brilliant news about your new niece


----------



## Roo67

Emma - tell us more, tell us more !!!


----------



## Damelottie

Hello Roo

I got your ******** message lovely. Sorry I've been rubbish replying. Work has been quite traumatic recently - lost a client today in such traumatic circumstances. You never quite get used to it do you?

Anyway, yes he was just amazing. I had a feeling he might be before I met him. We had a great eve on Saturday and ended up knocking back apple schnapps shots for god sake  

Mmmm - 42, divorced 6 years, 2 teenage children he's really close to, lives locally, cool with the idea of more children, sexy, and nice job. Really really like him at the moment.  .

What else??


----------



## Roo67

Oooohhh sounds lovely, so when are you seeing him again? - I really must get looking on those dating sites and bag myself a few dates  

Sorry about your client - no you don't really get used to pple dying do you? 
Just found out that my secondment will probably finish at the end of the month - similar jobs will come up soon but we will need to apply and be interviewed - in the meantime i have to go back onto the ward which I'm not looking forward to.  Theres been lots of problems since i've been gone and the atmosphere is pretty rubbish - virtually all the staff want me back to sort them all out !! never thought I would hear that I've been missed - I was always the strict unpopular sister   As one girl put it today 'you never know what you have until they're no longer there.'

Sorry to waffle

Roo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Emma Mr Schnapps  sound svery nice- does he have a brother!!! Enjoy the dating. Sorry about your client's death- it is hard when you have known them well.

Roo- It is so true what you say the nurses thinking that the 'grass is always greener' I have a firm but fair sister who runs a tight ship on one unit and one girl left and went to Australia and did send them a postcard saying she knew they were strict but only going there did she realise she was lucky!  On my NICU I have had many senior nurses who have defected and then come begging back and then stay happy.

L x


----------



## dottiep

Emma - how exciting!!!  If there are several brothers, count me in!!

XX


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Em - brilliant news - he sounds perfect. Why aren't there more of him around?!

Roo - sorry about the work thing. Hope it sorts itself out soon...

What is everyone planning for this weekend? Anything exciting? 

I'm going shopping tomorrow. Which sounds quite a normal thing to do on a Saturday, but I haven't been shopping since the Xmas sales - combination of being super busy and not wanting to spend money due to the cost of all this baby making  
But, got cheque for b'day from my mum, and March is bonus month at work, so have decided to go and splash out on a Spring wardrobe! My sister is coming to be personal shopper because I'm actually useless at shopping - usually manage 2 shops then get bored and spend the rest of the time in the bookshop or something! My sister though, is a dedicated shopper, so hopefully she can get me all kitted out!

And then other sis, BIL and kids are coming down for Sat eve which will be lovely. Apparently my niece wants a cake so she can blow out the candles and sing happy b'day to me as she loves b'days - bless her   So we'll do that and have quite evening in I expect. 

What are you all up to?
Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

Yeah weekend at last. Nicked off work early so am at home with feet up already  

Not a lot planned for this weekend - bit of housework  , some studying   and some relaxing and chilling out 

So all in all pretty boring really

Enjoy your shopping Laura - I don't really like clothes shopping either and avoid it as much as poss.
What is everyone else upto ??

Roo xx


----------



## kylecat

Hey girls!

Thankgod its the weekend, I'm knackered! 

Emma - this new guy sounds lovely - when are you seeing him again? I've never tried apple schnapps  - do you knock them back like shots! I once got absolutely bladdered on tequilas so am a bit wary of shots now!!  

Roo - sounds like you have a nice relaxing weekend planned - I must do some housework too but nothing too strenuous! Hope things were a little better at work today.

Laura - good luck with the clothes shopping - are you going to London or somewhere else? I thought I might pop into town myself tommorrow for a browse! Sounds like you'll be having a lovely second birthday on saturday night with your neice and nephew. I hope your sisters 20 week scan goes OK.

I had some surprising news today. My school is having an inspection next week (wed and thurs) by the dreaded OFSTED inspectors - they are the bane of most teachers lives!! Luckily the inspection is nowhere near as bad as it used to be. Most staff won't get observed so I hope i am one of the lucky ones! It's the last thing I need as I am meant to be taking things easy!   I'm sure everyone will be running round like headless chickens next week trying to get things done. So I shall have to do a bit of work/marking this w'end  . Am off to my friends saturday night for a takeaway but no wine for me, mores the pity! I could murder a cold glass of white wine tonight!!!! 

What is everyone else up to this weekend?

Love to all

katiexxx


----------



## Damelottie

Happy weekend all    

Yes Katie - we drank them as shots  . Very scrummy though. Hoping to meet up again this weekend but I'm still feeling rubbish with this throat infection so might not be able to  

ENJOY YOUR EVENING JOVIGIRL!!!!!!! I have told her she MUST nip in the loo at some point and text me how its going   

ROO - I nipped off early yesterday. Well there has to be some perks working for the bl00dy NHS!

I'm having a manicure and pedicure in the morning and then probably some lunch with my sister. Date tomorrow eve or Sunday but all depends how I feel.

Lottie had her booster injection. The vet said she overweight   . Typical man - they'd have us all anorexic. I've told her to ignore him - women are meant to be soft and curvy. I'll be building her self esteem back up all weekend!

Em xx


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Emma - oh poor Lottie, my kitty was told she is too overweight by male vet this week, the nerve!!! So glad the date went well!

Katie - good luck with the inspection!

Roo - sounds like you have a good plan, feet up & weekend 

Laura - good luck with clothes shopping, I too hate it so I understand. Have a nice time with that cake & your family!

JJ1 I know lots of nurses who've done that as well. 

I've just stocked up on magazines (Good Housekeeping, Woman and Home) got dinner from M&S on the way home from a long meeting and plan to rest, watch soaps and relax!!! Tomorrow and Sunday I have to start clearing out, taking things to charity shop and packing!!!!! I'm getting a bit overwhelmed actually, scared about finding somewhere to live. Good news is the house sale is going through well, so that's good news, but still in a state of panic about what I'll do if I don't find somewhere to live    
Even thought I'm trying to save save save for treatments, I'm thinking of taking myself away for a weekend on my own with a good book, a view and good walks!! 



Thanks for all the congrats on the job, so kind!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Em - apple schnapps - yumm...am beginning to forget what alcohol is like   I know technically I can drink when not on 2WW but I haven't been - just seems easier not to drink at all. Plus am a bit over emotional about everything at the moment and alcohol just makes it worse I find....

Bluebelle - your relaxing evening sounds lovely - enjoy! And good luck with all the packing and sorting - hope it's not too stressful

Katie - sorry to hear about the surprise OFSTED but I'm sure you'll be OK - I bet you're the sort of person who has everything in good shape anyway, so you have nothing to worry about from a few inspectors   

Roo - be sure to do more relaxing/chilling than housework/study - it's the weekend!

I've been a bit naughty and ordered Indian take away, off to pick it up shortly. Not really fitting into healthy eating plan, but just fancied it and have had such a difficult and stressful week I decided it would be my reward. Will go to Tescos on the way and buy some magazines - and perhaps some dessert too - if you're going to be bad, might as well ne really really bad!

Have a lovely evening everyone. Em - let us know if you hear how Jovi is getting on with the date....

Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Emma, great news that the date went so well.  Apple Schnapps sounds lovely too!
I do hope you feel well enough to meet him again on Saturday/Sunday.

Hope you have a great date too Jovi.  

Katie, that's such rotten news about having to work this weekend.  I guess it all helps to keep your mind off the 2WW! Although there's no wine for the weekend, the take away should be lovely.

Bluebelle, I don't blame you feeling rather overwhelmed.  It sounds a great idea to take yourself away for a quiet weekend.  You need to look after yourself with so much going on. 

Laura, I know what you mean about not drinking during tx at all.  I didn't have any alcohol at all and it helped me feel focused.  Mind you now I'm not having tx, I'm probably having a few too many units, so maybe the on/off approach is not ideal??

I'm having date no 8-ish I think with new man tomorrow, though I'm really struggling with the whole idea still.  Having adjusted to the idea of being a single mum and really seeing so many positives in it, my poor little brain/heart/whatever now doesn't know whether it's coming or going.  

Hope everyone is having a lovely evening.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Wow Feliz date no8- is that hat buying time!!  Have fun and enjoy it.

Laura - I can't believe there are some women who can't be into shopping!!! I couldn't live without an easy reach of clothes shops!!

I think the one thing about not drinkning during treatment is that you feel drunk after a glass or two of wine after!!

Emma hope you are feeling better soon- more peach scnapps may help and a topple for poor Lottie!!

Jovigirl- hope the meet up went well adn you had fun with the ex friend.

I had a brilliant day doing a consultation day with children and young people about health, who were so excited and the highlight of the day was the finale and taking them on the London eye- they were so refreshing and fantastic.

Bluebell glad to hear house sale going through relax this weekend with the mags!

My poor donor was ill and had a fever- never been ill before for years, so stopped taking his herbs and phoned the accupuncturist. he had a fever etc. His partner is leaving him for the weekend and going to his godson's christening in Ireland, I offered to go down and look after him but he is adamant he is going to work tomorrow.  I have also booked him in for a sperm freeze- my insurance policy if he dies!! as i tell him or can't preform on EC day!

Gym for me tomorrow and then work related stuff all weekend.

Roo, Dottie,  Rahel, katie, didi, zoopy, karen and co have a great weekend
L x


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Laura and Felix, I read something recently about your chances of conception increasing if you don't drink the whole time you are trying/just prior to trying etc. I meant to save it and post a synopsis on this site, but can't find it anywhere (just had a good look!) If I find it I'll pass it on, but it was really interesting, basically saying once you decide to get pregnant to have the highest chance of conception don't have alcohol.


----------



## Bluebelle Star

JJ1 your day sounded lovely!!


----------



## Felix42

I think that is probably right Bluebelle and I am going to get back on the wagon before I start actively seeking tx again (in April).  It's nice to be able to relax a bit for a little while though. 

F xx


----------



## Damelottie

JJ1- that day sounds great fun

No texy from Jovi yet!! I might have to go first


----------



## Felix42

How did it go Jovi?  Well I hope!

F xx


----------



## Felix42

Rose  I'm so sorry to hear about your friend and your now solo trip. 

That is such bad luck and really not what you want at all. Not that it helps much, but didn't you say that it was the sort of place where you've met new friends before (or am I getting confused with another destination). 

Is there any chance that your friend could fy out later or another of your friends could take her place?

I do hope you work something out and if you don't manage to that you get to make some lovely new friends while out there.  

Felix xx


----------



## kylecat

Rose - its a shame that your friend can't go on holiday with you, bet you're feeling a bit unsure about going now? I would be petrified about flying there on my own but I expect you are not a baby like me - I have a terrible fear of flying!!   As felix said, I expect when you get there you'll meet loads of nice people - you may even make some lovely new friends. ten years ago me and my best friend travelled around the world. We found that people on their own seemed to make loads more friends than us. It was probably because when you are with someone else, other people don't always approach you as often or think you are OK and don't need any more friends. I hope that you have a lovely time - I bet you'll come back and be REALLY glad that you'd gone!  

Felix, Emma and Jovi - good luck with the dates - we want all the gossip! Felix and Emma - you may have found the father of your future children - I dearly hope so!!  

Emma - hope your throat is a little better

Katiexxx


----------



## Felix42

Wishing you a fantastic holiday & birthday Rose!! Treat yourself rotten!

F xx


----------



## Roo67

Have a fantastic time Rose. I'm sure you'll make lots of freinds and have a fab time.

Really sorry to hear of your friend though - I'm sure I would find it hard to. Let everyone know it is your birthday 

Roo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose- So sorry that your friend can't fly- is there anyone who can step in and go with you at short notice, or would you cancel as well- but you may loose money whereas your friend probably won't if insured, but if you were on one booking?  Could your friend catch a later flight in a few days- could she get a second opinion about flying, but you wouldn't want her ill there.

I once went to Antigua with my Mum and we had a very relaxing time, reading books, diving (me not her!!), excursion trips, hired a car and drove around, good food and sunshine ,cocktails.  The Caribbean is lovely I lived out there for a few years, and would often spend days alone on the beach if my friends were working.  If you like diving or fancy learning etc book onto a dive course and do the PADI exams, most people are on their own even if on holds as a couple (rarely were the husband and wife both into it).

My poor donor is still dying with a sore throat and sounds so husky-poor soul.  His partner has gone away to ireland this a.m. for the Christening and he is the godfather! I really want to go down and look after him, but he keeps saying he is ok and will be fine, I don't want to intrude if he wants to just chill etc - he hasn't had a day off sick in 15 years either.

Jovi- How was the meeting with your friend  

Emma and Felix- Hope the dates went well.

Zoopy so sorry to hear that you are having a tough time emotionally, it must be sad going through a divorce regardless of why you parted, as (I presume) most people who marry think that is it for them.

Ju- I notice you always post so early in the mornings- is this what having a child has in store for us, or have you always been an early riser!!!!

Katie- think positively now!! you have to believe in yourself
Have to prepare some presentations etc so passing on going out with the girls tonight (and in the wind and rain)

L x

L x


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Rose so sorry to hear about your friend. I once had something similar happen for my hols and had to say I had the most relaxing, restful time. I really hope you enjoy yourself and come back refreshed!


----------



## Damelottie

Hope you have a nice time Rose - very disappointing though about your friend  

I had a text from Jovi  

God I'm bored and fed up. I spend far too much time on my own sometimes really.

The ghastly weather is starting here


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Evening Ladies!

I have lots to catch up on I've only not logged on for one day!

Felix hope you are having a nice date tonight?

Wow - we had a fantastic time, he is coming over to see me on Tuesday evening and I cannot wait!  I still have my smiling head on  

Sorry I couldn't text Emma  

x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Yeah Jovi- Glad it went well, and he obviously had fun if your meeting for seconds!!! Great news- was it weird after 20 years? Did he look different to how you imagined
L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

L it was great, he was exactly how I remembered him, it's quite difficult but I am trying not to get my hopes up!  He is really really lovely xx


----------



## Damelottie

WOOHOO!! I got the smiley face text  

Did Amber like him?


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oh she had a sleep over at nans so didn't meet him this time


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Emma sorry you are feeling fed up hun, I am on my own too much too, though sometimes it is self inflicted.  Hopefully you won't be tomorrow


----------



## Roo67

Yeah me to - the only person I have spoken to today is a women on the phone doing a survey !!

Glad the date went well Jovi - keep us informed  

How are you feeling Emma - well enough for your date tomorrow ?

Roo xx


----------



## dottiep

Gosh -there's lots of dating going on!  Good luck to all those lucky ladies!

I have just watched a programme called Dawn gets a baby (recommended by my step mother!)... it's not intellectual journalism but she basically talks to real women about what childbirth is really like & shows a couple of births...a bit gory in parts but interesting!  It was on last week so you can watch it on BBC iPlay - only available until end of today, although you can download it.

Dx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Have a good Sunday everyone!

I will catch up with everyone later on, need to go out and get my grocery shop done, will probably go for a bit of lunch with mum - she needs the gossip I think she was so excited bless her.

I had the best sleep last night and feel full of beans today - reality will soon kick in I'm afraid, its cleaning, laundry and ironing when I get back.  

Mmm I need to decide what to cook on Tuesday



x


----------



## Felix42

Dottie, thanks for the heads up on Dawn.. gets a baby.  I'm going to watch it in a minute.  Sounds interesting.

Emma, I hope you're feeling better and well enough to see your date again tonight?  I know what you mean about spending a lot of time on your own.  I certainly do, but I actually enjoy most of it, it's just occassionally I think maybe I spend too much time alone.  It's getting the balance right for you that counts and I guess seeing as your illness will have had you running low, it's no wonder you felt down.   that you are feeling much better.

Jovi such good news about the date.  Good luck for Tuesday!  It is hard not to get your hopes up isn't it?  My date was asking what my favourite names were and whether I wanted a boy or girl!  I had emailed him previously to say that I was having a little difficulty reconciling dating with IVF and that I didn't want to get distracted from my dream while I enjoyed getting to know him.  I guess this was his way of bringing the subject up and being supportive.

JJ, I do hope your donor is soon on the mend.  There's some nasty things going round.  Are you still waiting for your AF to turn up?  I bet you can't wait!

Oo, I've just got a message from Suzie who said to say hello to everyone.  She's had one hatching blast and one expanding blast tranferred!   How exciting!  So let's hope that's 3 BFPs on the way, Katie, Dottie & Suzie!   

Wishing everyone a fantastic Sunday.

Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Hiya all

Roo - we'll have to get together one weekend. I hope I'm mildly better company than the women doing a survey on the phone  

I feel yuky indeed - I woke up all sweaty (tmi) and disorientated. Don't you just hate that?

Just took Lottie for a huge walk - and she found the most amazing mud puddle  

Emma xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

Hope you are having a good Sunday. Has been lovely and sunny here but I think the storm has just reached us - suddenly gone really dark and is pouring with rain...

Roo/Emma/Jovi - sorry to hear you've all been spending a bit too much time on your own. Sometimes I find myself wishing I had more time on my own - I seem to book myself up every weekend with things to do and end up going back to work quite exhausted...

Jovi - so exciting re the date, very happy for you, hope it goes well on Tues

Em - feel better soon, hope you manage to see your date again soon, he sounds just lovely 

Rose - I'm sure I've missed you but have a wonderful holiday. Such a shame your friend couldn't go, but you will meet people there I'm sure and the break will do you the world of good even if you are on your own. Lots of time to relax in the sun and catch up on some reading - I'm feeling very envious 

Everyone else - sorry for lack of personals - I'm feeling totally self absorbed at the moment about this stupid job thing. Yesterday I convinced myself to go for the promotion. Woke up this morning feeling sick at the thought and now feel like it would be crazy to take a new job precisely at the point in my life where I want to focus less on work and more on other things (eg baby!). Have to give them my decision at 10am tomorrow and still don't know what to do. The ambitious bit of me wants to go for the promotion role, but deep down I just suspect it won't make me very happy - despite the big pay rise...kind of feel whichever decision I make it will be the wrong one. Agh....why do I always over-think everything?!

Another sleepless night coming up I expect whilst I try to figure it all out....

Laura
x


----------



## Mazzzz

Hi all,

Just popped on to say hello! Haven't even attempted to catch up as I've not been on for weeks but I can see there are a few 2WWs in progress so good luck to Katie, Dottie and SuzieB!     

All is well up here in Mancs - I'm still really happy with my decision not to carry on with tx so it must be the right one. Thinking of you all though and sending tons of postive vibes for some BFPs soon - it's nearly spring so it must be time!

Hope we all don't get blown away in the gales forecast for tonight.....I've just had a new fence put up after the last ones!

Love to all

Maz xx


----------



## Damelottie

Hi Maz  . Nice to see you here.

Laura -  . Its just so hard with these decisions. I had exactly the same one a couple of weeks ago with a job. In the end I didn't - the decision just came to me suddenly 2 nights before. Part of me thinks that if you have doubts don't but...... obviously that isn't necessarily the right thing. There you go............. haven't I been helpful  

I'm waiting for HBM (hopefull better man) to arrive so will be quick for now.

I must be honest that these weather things - and that earthquake recently - are times when I do hate being alone at night. That said - I might need to ask him to stay over   

Love

Emma xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oh Emma would be truely awful hearing that wind and rain all alone


----------



## Damelottie

It would Jovigirl - I really don't think I'm prepared to risk it tbh


----------



## Roo67

I agree Emma - you need someone to protect you from all that nasty weather


----------



## Suzie

our new mod in training is behaving isnt she ?


----------



## ♥Jovial♥




----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Ooooh Mod in training congratulations!


----------



## Damelottie




----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Have a wonderful time Emma we want all (maybe not all thinking about it  ) the details!


----------



## Felix42

Sounds like you've just got to have company on a wild night like this Emma!


Kind of wish I'd thought of that! 

F xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Emma I saw the colourful stars when did you get that honour bestoyed upon you  Are you the mod for this borad? 
Do we give Suzie out reports on your behaviour !!!!!!   

A funny sort of day I went to the hairdressers and that was it, but then have been pottering and have loads to do before tomorrow!!

My poor donor is feeling a bit better today but it is so unusual that he is never ill he has never had a day off sick in 15 years- I just hope it isn't the herbs and things that I have been pouring into him !! and that it won't have an effect on the counts etc.     

I did a stock take of my IVF drugs and what I need to get in for my next cycle. I sent my prescription off to get some of my IVF drugs so getting prepared.

L x


----------



## kylecat

Emma - congrats on being a moderator in training!   Looks like we'll all have to batten down those hatches tonight. As a geography teacher I often teach about hurricanes. The best thing to do is to get into the bath tub and put a mattress over the top!! Now Emma, imagine if two of you had to get in the bath tub - very cosy!!!  

JJ1 - good luck with all the IVF preparation

Love to all Katiexx

Ps - lovely to hear from you Mazz - will change our list in a minute so everything is up to date.


----------



## winky77

Hello Ladies....

Just a quickie to say I am back from skiing....and although it will take me another week to catch up on the postings and do PMs.....I thought i would share my news in the meantime ........I MET A FANTASTIC MAN !!!!!! 

Tis typical isn't it.......just when I'd decided it was best not to meet someone having made the TTC decision. He is part of the social group i went with and have met him once before very briefly. Right from sitting next to each other on the plane we just clicked on every level. A mutual friend sort of facilitated things (embarassingly!) when knowing I liked him, she asked him what he thought of me and then called me over to hear the answer!  I decided to just take the plunge and tell him about my TTC plans....and was delighted when he took it all in his stride. He said he wasn't surprised given what he knew about me so far and that it didn't put him off, even said he'd like to be a father and perhaps he could help out?!?!  Tis all a bit of a shock and I'm trying not to get carried away...but still stay optimistic too!  We need to see each other back in the real world beyond the holiday cos right now it all feels a bit surreal! 

Anyway , thought I would share the news!  hope everyone is doing well....will catch up on postings in nxt few days. 
..D xxxxxx


----------



## Felix42

Didi, that is fantastic news! How exciting. They do say it happens when you are looking the other way. Great that you told him about ttc too. That's a good way of sorting the men from the boys. 

Enjoy!

F xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Didi that is fantastic, glad you had a good time and some romance..... so when is the next date- I think we may need to change the title of the thread at this rate everyone seems to be dating there won't be many singles.....  also I find when you tell men about TTC they are offering to help.  I am so excited for you...
L xx


----------



## dottiep

Lou - I cried a little too at that bit!!  Good luck with the job - it must be hard going back after so long.

Di - FANTASTIC news!!  Does he have any brothers??  

I need dating tips from you lot on here....


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

HI Lou- Hope that you and Ellis were ok in the winds and bath tub!!

I was hoping to use his fresh  and I am also sending him off to 'deposit' some for the freezer before I start stimming ( I have some from last summer in the freezer) at this clinic), but my dates need to go smoothly.... I need to start AF on 18 or 19th Mar, then stim for 11 days and no more (this has been my usual in the last 3 cycles) and then trigger as he is away in Ireland for  5 days that can't be moved and then I'd have a few days leaway. I had totally forgotten and was just so excited to get the go ahead.  Anyway if I over stim or AF deosn't play ball I'll have to use frozen but not the end of the world I guess.

L


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all!

I know it's not officially the weekend anymore, but posting here so as not to 'mix' threads

Di - how exciting is that? Good for you and good luck with the new man...I am very envious, I never seem to just 'click' with anyone like that (the only one in the past 7 years is of course already married  ) Very very pleased for you....

Em - congrats on becoming a moderator....lucky board that gets you   Did you feel well enough to spend the evening with BNM? And did he offer manly protection from the storm?!   

Mazz - good to hear from you and so pleased you are happy with your decision

Lou - don't envy you having to go back to work. I would love to not work for a while....do you think you can start to look into alternative ways to make a living so you don't have to spend too long back in your job? Lots of women with children seem to find other options working from home in some way etc.

As you know, I spent the weekend in a flurry of thinking about promotion vs baby vs what to do with my life etc, finally decided not to take promotion and focus on tx/baby and work-life balance instead. Feel hugely relieved and like I know now where I need to focus...so it was worth all the pain and tears to work through it all...
Thanks to all for your support and hugs,

See you all here next weekend!
Laura
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Di - fantastic news!  What a bonus and yes I'd also like to know if he's got any brothers! Ha ha
So can't wait for the weekend to come round, even though am working this weekend.  Never mind.
Have just come back from first consult to have eyes lasered!  Yes this year is going to be full of big changes!  Can't believe how expensive it is!
Anyway, enough of that drivel!
Take care
Rachel x x


----------



## Damelottie

Rachel - I had my eyes lasered last year. It was just amazing!!

One of the best things I ever did xxx


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Such big news!

DiDi that's brilliant!!!

Rachel, good luck, I've had a couple friends get it done and like Emma thought it was great!

Laura, your decision sounds wise. I turned down a promotion 3 months ago, becuase I knew I'd have to work like a dog which isn't good for getting pregnant and live in an area I wasn't keen on. Never regretted it. I really hope this is your year Laura!!

Lou - I love your Ellis stories! So sorry about going back to work. Apart from an epesiotomy (ok that isn't spelled correctly but I'm so grossed out I don't want to look it up!) my big fear is headed back to work. I know a few single mum friends who've basically left pretty high powered careers and started doing a mix of things, mostly home based, things like childminding, taking in international students in the summer, teaching at a local College in the evenings, teaching music and/or tutoring from home. Many of them when factoring in child care costs felt they were on par with what they earned (if they minused the cost of working - i.e. work clothes, convenience foods etc). I don't think I'll be able to do this with pregnancy one, but I hope if I'm lucky enough to have two children, perhaps after the second one is born as I honestly think there is no way I could afford childcare for two. 

Today I spent the day with health visitors and midwives, so I have babies on the brain, all day the talk was of natural births (water birthing etc), breastfeeding, milk donation etc. While lovely, it was a stark reminder it won't be a matter of just trying, I imagine it's going to be quite the task, but I'm soo hoping it will work in the end!!! 

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## marmite_lover

Thank god it's Friday!  What's everyone up to this weekend?

Any dates Jovi, Didi, Zoopy, Emma.... we want all the details  

I am working (well sort of!) from home this morning and then off for a team lunch/pub crawl this afternoon in town.  It's a hard life!

Then tommorrow football and Sunday I fly out to Bulgaria - me and my mum have bought a little apartment out there on Sunny Beach so have to sign the papers etc.  I'm quite excited about seeing it (although a little worries it's all a scam and it will just be  a pile of rubble when we get out there   )

I know it's not most peoples first though when they think of summer holidays but I'm told the beaches are lovely and it is on a little complex with a couple of pools resturants etc.  If anyone fancies a cheap break this summer (you would just need to pay for the flight) just let me know x


----------



## Damelottie

OMG Karen - that sounds just amazing  

We need pictures when you get back   

No plans here. I won't be dating again for a while. I'm going to work tomorrow


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hey Girls

Oooh Karen like the sound of your boozy afternoon, was it fun?!  Your trip with mums sounds lovely, hope you are pleasantly surprised with the apartment.

Going to try to get some of my chores done, got someone coming round to see about fitting my bathroom in the morning ... I need to get it done ASAP is doing my head in.

Didi are you seeing ski man this weekend?

Rachel hope you get some me time in between working.

Emma  

laura hope you have a great weekend now you have no work decisions looming, I know its hard but from what you have said I think I'd have made the same choice as you.  Hope this afternoon went ok, are you back on 2ww now?

Not sure what I am going to be doing, think I am seeing J on Sunday but nothing definate yet.  To be honest feeling totally confused about it all, I don't want to fall for him and get hurt.  How am I supposed to know what he wants from this? Its quite tricky because we were so in love years ago, before I screwed it up.  Although we have years to catch up on we already know each other so its not like we've got the getting to know each other thing going on.  Suppose i want to know if anything could come from this or is he just seeing it as a bit of fun.  When do you cross that line from 'seeing each other' to being a couple?!? How do you know?!? God I must sound about 12!  Must stop thinking like this I'm going to get myself all stressed out    I should start a relationships & dating thread for all our dilemas  

Off to do my cleaning now, think I will have a couple of beers  

 everyone else

Will be back to catch up with you lovely ladies later xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

one down, a few more to go


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Yay no hangover this moning  

Just had a guy round to look at my bathroom, he should be putting it in week after next, I am so excited I have never had a nice bathroom - it will be white!!  Think mine is from early 80's when all those lovely colours were fashionable.

Just getting ready to go into town, get my shopping done I have no food in the house.  Will make the rest up as I go along, probably lunch with mum.

What's everyone upto anyone got any nice plans?  I need a weekend in the garden but looking outside it's not going to be this one.  Oh what a shame time to chill relax and do what I please    Might watch Stardust tonight its a lovely film.

Have fun everyone xxx


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

Went out for a belated Mothers day meal with mum last night, woke up really early this morning , but am still not dressed. 
Am going out for lunch with friend and her 6yr old, then nothing else planned.

I do need to finish off assignment for uni though so might try and do that today so have tomorrow off -(or start on next one !!)

Hope everyone else has lots of lovely things planned

Roo xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Girls!
Well managed to get out for a curry last night - Mother India in Glasgow - divine - and had a couple of bottles of wine! Ooppppsss!
Was lovely though, now back at home moderating.  Fun fun fun!
Hope everyone has a good weekend and Di - so jealous - ski man sounds lovely!
Good luck jovi girl with bathroom...
Got Asda delivering this afternoon - so couldn't face shopping today!
Take care everyone and keep smiling!
Rachel x x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend?

I'm having a really quiet one - which is very unusual for me   Came home from London last night after 3 days of workshopping and 16 hour days, followed by the IUI on Fri pm - just collapsed on the sofa and was in bed by 10pm. Didn't get up until 9.30 this morning so think I've caught up on my sleep!!

Off to lunch with a friend shortly, but otherwise no plans at all for this weekend. Will try to go for a long walk tomorrow but otherwise going to take it very easy, do some light housework and paperwork etc, and try to resist doing any work....

Rachel - your curry sounds lovely, as does the wine...I'm forgetting what wine tastes like at the moment!

Jovi - how exciting, a shiny new bathroom...

Have a good weekend everyone else 
Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Just a quick hello to say hope everyone is having a lovely weekend! Big apologies no personals lately but I'm just off to do some overtime after two days away on a conference 

Following your suggestion, Jovi, I've set up a singles dating & ttc thread on the Relationships thread ->

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=133207.0

Hope that's ok? I thought it might be better there as it's a slightly restricted area where we can still all go & share!

I'm hoping to find a lovely baby pic today to stick on my fridge so I keep the faith.

Lots of love and hugs,

Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Laura- Best of luck for the 2ww your IUI's come round so quickly.  I know what you mean being shattered I am knackered and my house looks like a bomb has hit. I am at the clinic in the morning and then hopefully got to CG as it is St Patrick's Day so lots going on down there.

Looking forward to Paddy's Day as my donor and his partner are Irish and both will be up with me on Mon, so I've got lots of decs for the house! I have said as I am not drinking I'll be driving!

Have a good weekend everyone
L x


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Hello ladies, hope you are all having a lovely weekend 

JJ1 enjoy St Paddy's day, I used to live somewhere where they celebrated a lot more, it was grand!

Laura hope you're enjoying your quiet one! Felix hope that baby pic keeps you motivated  
Rachel, that curry sounds very nice indeed!!!

I've had a good weekend, Friday night went round to a friends for dinner - she made yummy chickpea & veggie rounds,  after nice food, music and chat we enjoyed Echo Beach & James Martin on Al Murray's show! Oh I was on cloud 9  

Yesterday met a friend for a countryside walk and lunch, then today met up with my mum and spent the morning at the sea! Just trying to remember, only another month and I have a UK hol booked, just what I need, it's been a long time since I've had more than 3 nights away - work was simply too busy!! Why do we always let work interfere with life??!!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

Hmm, actually I've struggled with my quiet weekend a bit actually - I'm not very good at having nothing to do and even though I know I need it because I've been so stressed and tired recently, I've found it really hard this weekend having nothing planned. Just been for long walk in rain and wind because had to get out of the house....and am now in my pyjamas at 4.30pm and not sure quite what to do with myself....

Bluebelle - your weekend sounds lovely, and how nice to have a holiday booked too. I've got a long weekend booked in April too - although not sure it's exactly a holiday- taking my mum, my aunt and my sister to Wales to the town where my mum was born. Sort of female family bonding - which will either be really lovely, or really stressful - let's see  

As for letting work interfere with life, if I could figure that one out, I'd be sorted   

Have a lovely evening everyone...
Laura
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Laura
Take care and good luck    for the 2WW.
Try and relax, hard I know as when it comes to me I'll be all over the place...
Hope everyone had a really good weekend!
Take care will post longer later, got to do some work first - boo
Rachel x x


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Laura
don't be hard on yourself, just rest up and relax. I have visions of keeping my legs above my head (& against the wall) the whole time I'm in 2ww!!! 
re the female family bonding weekend, in my family that would be STRESS! lol


----------



## Felix42

Hello all, hope you've had a lovely weekend and you managed to rest up a bit Laura?  Good for you getting into your jammies so early.
They always help me feel more relaxed and goodness if you can't spend more time comfy at home during the 2ww when can you?

Bluebelle, your weekend sounds heavenly.  

Anyone else watching Dancing on Ice?

F xx


----------



## dottiep

Yep - I want to be tinkerbell!!!
It's making me feel fat & old though.........

Dx


----------



## Felix42

Ooo fellow fan! It's making me want to dance again .. know what you mean though Dottie.  They are just so fit!  Love how much her son is loving the spectacle....

F xx


----------



## dottiep

Yeah - soooo sweet!
I was inspired to take ice skating lessons last year....still skate like bambi though!

Dx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Laura- I hope that you are feeling better.

I am shattered after an afternoon in the drizzling rain and cold, and early start.

L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

The weekend starts early wooooo hoooooo, and is two days longer, yay!

Hope you all have nice long weekends to look forward to ... anyone got any nice plans?

Love to all xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Wishing you all a Happy Easter weekend

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Happy Easter Everyone! - where do you get your sign from?  That was fab!
Yeah it's nice having the weekend early, this is first weekend off in 2 weeks so am really looking forward to it - and the chocolate!
Take care everyone and have a good one!
Rachel x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

rachel click on the actual picture and it takes you to a website called glittergraphics and then you can copy and paste the BB code in the message (and your signature) and up they come in the post- EmmaLottie is the expert though!!
L x


----------



## Damelottie

​
*I'm going to see Roo and Susie this evening. At least I hope I am and I don't spend the whole weekend on the motorways 

Love to all

Emma xxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Happy Easter everyone! Hope you all have lovely weekends - so nice to have 4 days off....

Em - say hi to Roo and Susie - hope you girls have a lovely evening (and you don't get stuck on the motorway...)

I'm off to my mums shortly - lots of family here this weekend including my lovely niece and nephew. Poor nephew has chicken pox though so is all spotty - bless him....good job we've all had it....

Laura
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Happy Easter everyone!

Had a lovely sunny morning but it's now very cold and quite dark here, glad I don't have to go out again today.  Just need to finish a few chores then its time to relax!  I love my chill out time.

Laura hope you have a lovely weekend with your family.

Emma have a great time, hope the traffic isn't too bad, have a safe journey & lots of fun!  Say hi to Roo & Susie for me.

Rachel hope you enjoy your weekend, you deserve it being the first one you've had off for a while!  

I have avoided Easter chocs - mum bought me a bottle of red instead of an egg  

Hope everyone is ok and has a lovely weekend what ever you're all upto.

Take care, love to all xxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Just testing!



Hope the weekend's going well - am off out on a girly night tonight and boy do I need it! 
Take care, enjoy the chocolate tomorrow!
Rachel x x


----------



## Felix42

Wishing everyone a Happy Easter break, with lots of hot cross buns & chocolate!

I'm on a week's canal holiday but its freezing& windy! I don't think we'll be going too far today. 

Happy holidays everyone, 

Felix xx


----------



## kylecat

Hey girls! Hope everyone is well - love all the sparkly easter greetings pictures - they are lovely!

It is so lovely to have 4 days off from school - to be honest I really needed the break as I'd had a hard couple of weeks.  . I am off this morning to Poole, my friend had a baby in october so I bet I'll be surprised how much he has grown! Got him a really noisy toy which I am sure will annoy the hell out of his mum  . Tonight I'm going on a mini nite out - be nice to relax and have a few drinks before the next IUI. me and my friend are going to be on the look out for rich single men - she's getting married soon so they'll all be for me! Will let you know how I get on tommorrow!  

Tommorrow I am off to my parents for an easter lunch - roast pork, yum! My twin four year old nephews will be there so I expect I'll be entertaining them! At the moment their favourite game is to pretend they have an imaginary friend called 'no one'! We have to pretend we are off to his birthday party - it's really wierd sitting there talking to an empty chair. The boys love it though - the pair of them are bonkers!  

I hope everyone else is enjoying their easter weekends despite the awful weather  

Katiexxx


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Hi all, just off on a 3 day break! But wanted to wish you all a lovely Easter, will write more when I return and do more personal responses. Hope everyone in the 2ww is OK!

Happy Easter!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Felix and Bluebell- enjoy your trips away

Emma hope that you girls had a loevly night out and chats.

Hope that everyone enjoys their Easter weekend
L x


----------



## Elpida

I just wanted to wish everyone a happy Saturday night - I hope those of you that have one are enjoying your long weekend. I'm just starting out with all of this and have been reading your stories and wanted to say hi.

I'm off to brave the cold and wind for a couple of drinks with friends (I'm currently sat on my sofa with a throw and a hot water bottle!)

E.


----------



## Damelottie

Hello E

You are brave going out  . Although not as brave as Felix on that canal   . Double cold and a   thrown in   .

Had a great evening with Roo and Susieb! Great chips


----------



## dottiep

Hi all & Happy Easter! (No sparkly stuff from me - not mastered it yet!)

I've had my nephews staying so I've been bowling, ice-skating, hunting easter eggs at Imperial War Museum, to the London Dungeons, to covent Garden & done the London Duck Tour .... they left about half an hour ago & I'm about to have a kip on the sofa infront of the fire!  They're great although I can relate to what others have said about how much attention they need when we're all so used to only looking after ourselves... I keep wondering if I'm up to this but know that I am really...

Hope everyone else is having a lovely time & not over-indulging...  

Dx


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls - happy easter! I came home from my parents clutching my cadbury's caramel egg - might break into that in a minute!! Had a lovely roast pork lunch and ran round entertaining my twin nephews for 3 hours. We showed them the film wizard of Oz - they loved it!!  

Dottie - sounds like you had an exhausting time with your nephews too! You have certainly done some sightseeing this weekend!

Lou - hope you enjoyed your mums roast dinner too! Your little niece sounds hilarious - funny how kids like the strangest of toys. My nephew has a cuddly lamb called bobby - he never lets it out of his sight. It is all dog eared and smells a bit!  

Bluebelle and Felix - hope you are enjoying your respective weekend breaks 

Jovi - how was friday night with new man?!  

rachella and esperanza - hope you enjoyed your drinks/girlie nights out!  

I went out myself last night for a few drinks and I had a thoroughly good time. I drank far too much and I know it's not good for you when TTC but I'm not going to beat myself up over it as I really needed to relax. It was great to have some fun and a bit of a dance and I even got the number of a nice young man!   

Hope we are all enjoying the long weekend 

Love to all  
katiexxx


----------



## dottiep

oooh Katie - you'll be posting on the 'Dating while ttc' thread before you know it!!

Dx


----------



## Betty-Boo

well It's bank holiday and am up early to head to clinic for what I hope are my final tests!  AMH Testosterone etc... 
Weekend's been eventful so far.  went out Sat nite - got a bit tipsy!  Met a lovely bloke, who's friend (me and my friend have aptly named him egg head!) decided that he wanted to leave, so Mr Intersting had to go...Boo!!  Typical, go out and meet someone interesting and someone is sure to come along and interfer!  Well can only hope that Mr Interesting is out again very soon.  I do know he works for a gas and oil company and was going to Norway Wednesday... that's about it.
Ah well, lifted my anti man mood!  Ha ha
Hope everyone else is having a fab weekend - Suzie, you best be putting your feet up!
Rachel x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Rachel hope you got on ok at the clinic, do you have to wait long for the results?  The time is going so fast, your treatment is really coming round quick.  

Katie I went out last night and likewise had way too much alcohol    Went into the town centre and it was very busy, to be honest not a fan of nights round the town would sooner just go to a pub but 2 bottles of wine later I was having a good time.  Is good to get on the dancefloor with the girls once in a while.  Ooooh and you got a number    What was he like?  When will you get in touch?

Friday was great, had a night in then Saturday we went for a nice walk, come back and he put me to shame playing on Wii - I need to practice!!  He's never really played before so I was rather embarrassed to lose almost every game  

Everyones Easter glitters are lovely

Bluebell hope you had a nice break, where did you go?

It has been snowing on and off all day, is lovely sunny blue skies now.  Nothing has settled.  I done NOTHING yesterday, was late getting up, was very tired and didn't get dressed until it was time to go out.  Had a great night, really needed a girly chat and was with a friend I haven't seen since December so we had lots of catching up to do.  I am so tired today though, drinking and late nights just don't suit me, I always ask myself why I done it the following day.  Was tempted to go back to bed this afternoon for a cat nap but think I will get my ironing done (oh joy!), watch some SATC and have a go on the Wii - I am determined to get fit!  

Emma Amber says Hi to Lottie  

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Roo67

~Its the weekend again - where is everybody 

Oh I suppose it is nearly 2am so probably all asleep - which is where I should be, lots more water to drink first though, can't do hangovers anymore 


Have a great weekend everyone

Love a rather p***** roo  

XX


----------



## dottiep

Good for you Roo........I'm so jealous! I've started dreaming about lovely wines!  Hope the hangover's manageable!

Dottie
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Have a great weekend everyone!

Roo I do hope you aren't suffering too much this morning - hopefully you're still in bed sleeping it off!  Fair play drinking water - I'm usually too drunk to remember that tip  

Jovi x


----------



## Damelottie

Ahh - a new Amber piccie


----------



## Roo67

Just up and head not too bad , just about to have lovely greasy bacon buttie !!

That after i sweep up the broken glass that I dropped earlier  

Have a lovely weekend all

roo


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I'm sure it was nothing personal Lou   

Perhaps we were all having busy Sundays - I was down in Winchester talking sperm donors, IUI procedures and goodness knows what else for hours with Kylecat and Mellabella - gave the couple at the next table in the pub something to talk about for the next few weeks at least  

Hope Raisin is getting better...see you here next weekend!

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Hi Lou - sounds like you and ellis had a fab time shopping  . It must be hard taking a baby round the shops on a busy saturday! Don't worry about the swimming cossie - I have got quite bloated since I've been taking the fertility medication and I'm hoping I can avoid any swimming situations in the near future!  

Hope that your little dog raisin gets better soon - vets bills are soooo expensive. I have pet insurance for my cat just in case!

Love to you and little ellis
Katiexx


----------



## Elpida

I spent my weekend looking at sofa's. I now see everything in units of DIUI. I fell in love with one (in John Lewis - a dangerous place) that was approx three attempts worth ... put it all into perspective. It's also a light green colour, and I'm a clumsy so and so (plus I was thinking way ahead to possible sticky fingers ... I wouldn't normally say things like that outloud!)

Lou, I hope your dog is ok.


----------

